# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Roli i familjes gjatë socializimit politik

## Davius

_Ky punim është bërë si rezultat i interesimit të autorëve për çështjen e zanafillës së ideve dhe qëndrimeve politike tek të rinjtë. Njëra nga disiplinat që e shpjegojnë këtë është edhe sociologjia politike që merret edhe me socializimin politik. Mirëpo në hapësirat tona studimore kjo çështje nuk është e pranishme fare. Madje as edhe në Enciklopeditë politike nuk mund të gjesh ndonjë përcaktim përkatës me këtë tematikë, veç se në disa aty-këtu flitet vetëm për faktorët që ndikojnë në socializimin politik. Andaj në këtë punim erdhi më tepër në shprehje mbështetja në punimet e disa autorëve, në formë të pasqyrimit të ideve të tyre më të rëndësishme që paraqiten në këtë kontekst, pastaj edhe dallimet që në këtë rast shfaqen në mes tyre._

*Avni Avdiu*

* PËRMBAJTJA*


*Hyrje*

*I . Socializimi politik*

1. Pasqyrë e shkurtër e hulumtimit të socializimit politik në teorinë politike

2. Nocioni i socializimit politik dhe kahjet dominante në hulumtimin e këtij fenomeni

3. Stadet themelore të socializimit politik

4. Faktorët e socializimit politik

A. Faktorët primar të socializimit politik
B. Faktorët sekondar të socializimit politik

5. Ndikimi i socializimit politik në sistemin politik


*II. Familja në procesin e socializimit politik*

     1. Tipat kryesore ( historike ) të familjes

2. Hulumtimi i ndikimit të familjes në procesin e socializimit politik në teorinë e re politike

      3. Ndikimi i familjes në procesin e socializimit politik

Mekanizmat e socializimit politik në familje


*Përmbyllje*

----------


## Davius

*Hyrje*

     Familja është bashkësi primare njerëzore, ku individi së pari takohet me kushtet e jetës shoqërore, të cilat ia përcaktojnë atij kornizën, në të cilën ai mund të zhvillohet si person; kështu që mund të themi se personaliteti njerëzor formohet në procesin e ndërveprimit shoqëror.

  Formimi i personalitetit është proces kompleks i cili përfshin: 1. kultivimin dhe zhvillimin e aftësive të konsiderueshme fundamentale njerëzore, e që arrihet me bartjen e elementeve thelbësore të kulturës te fëmija. Me anë të të mësuarit merren përvoja të nduarnduarshme të një kulture të dhënë dhe bëhet aftësimi për vetëveprim dhe pjesëmarrje në procesin krijues të zhvillimit kulturor. 2. 

Socializimin si proces në të cilin fëmija inkorporohet brenda rregullativave shoqërore, përmes roleve dhe normave me të cilat njoftohet ai, krijon njëkohësisht masa dhe kritere personale të sjelljes. 3. Individualizmin, si proces me ndihmën e të cilit zhvillohet sistemi i brendshëm i motivimit dhe kuadri orientues në përputhje me cilësitë personale të individit. 
   Fëmija nuk lind si njeri i formuar, por ai lind me predispozita që të bëhet njeri i formuar në kontekstin e ndërveprimit. 

Ai së pari e njeh familjen e vet dhe gradualisht bëhet personalitet gjatë interaksionin të ndërlikuar kulturor të jetës shoqërore. Duke qenë në kontakt direkt me prindërit dhe anëtarët tjerë të familjes individi gradualisht socializohet. Në familje ai mëson se si duhet të sillet brenda dhe jashtë saj. Nga shfaqjet e tilla të para në botën e ngushtë ( familje ) dhe në botën e gjerë ( shoqëri ), varet se si do të formohet, a në përputhje me vlerat e bashkësisë së tij të ngushtë dhe të gjerë apo kundrejt tyre. E gjithë kjo ndodh në fëmijërinë e hershme, pastaj në periudhën e pubertetit - adoleshencës, duke vazhduar me periudhën kur individi bëhet person i rritur dhe kalon nëpër procese komplekse të pjekurisë gjatë formësimit të personalitetit të tij. 

Domosdoshmëria për tu rritur është ndjenjë e vetë fëmijëve e mbjellur në veten e tyre - si instinkt për ti takuar botës së të rriturve, ku fëmijët ndiejnë diçka më të lartë dhe dëshirojnë të jenë të mëdhenj . Themeluesi i psikoanalizës Zigmund Frojdi mendon se familja formon karakterin e personalitetit me të cilin karakter individi do të përballet gjatë tërë jetës. Baza e zhvillimit të personalitetit të fëmijës së shëndoshë psikikisht, sipas tij, vehet në familjen mirë të organizuar, me dashuri e përkrahje. Në të kundërtën, individi të gjitha pengesat në fëmijëri do ti manifestojë dhe reflektojë më pas me frustrime rigjide që mund ti shndërrohen në neurozë.

Njeriu lind bashkë me rrënjët e tij. Ai nuk i shpik ato. Ai i mbron instiktivisht, për të mbrojtur vetveten dhe për ti shpëtuar zvetënimit  Individi gjen themelin e identitetit të vet njëherësh në mjedisin e vet familjar, etnik, krahinor dhe në birësimin mitologjiko-real te kombi.  


   Nga ajo se çfarë baza do të ndërtohen në familje për zhvillimin e natyrës së tij njerëzore në fëmijërinë e hershme, varet edhe zhvillimi i ardhshëm i fëmijës, si anëtar i shoqërisë dhe si personalitet. Në punimin e saj Familja dhe funksioni i saj në shoqërinë bashkëkohore në revistën Socialna politika, Milla Kapor- Stanulloviq thekson se një psikologji e vërtetë dhe e plotë e marrëdhënieve interpersonale në familje porsa duhet të formulohet. 

Socializimi mund të përkufizohet si sjellje shoqërore e individit që ai ka nga këndvështrimi i tij, i orientuar me shikim kah bota, respektivisht socializimi duhet të vrojtohet në kontekst të ndërveprimit të individit dhe rrethit të tij. Socializimi është proces i gjatë, relativisht spontan dhe tejet i përbërë i njeriut. Kërkon mobilizim të plotë psikofizik të individit dhe veprim të harmonizuar të faktorëve edukativë. 

Zhvillohet në procesin e ndikimit dhe të veprimit të individit në rrethin social, në interaksion edukativ me faktorët familjar dhe jashtëfamiljar. Socializimin individi e përjeton si ndikim dhe si përvetësim nga të tjerët dhe i të tjerëve në zhvillimin e tij shoqëror në formë të kërkesave për sjellje dhe mendim të miratuar nga mjedisi social. Gjatë këtij procesi individi përfiton forma të caktuara të sjelljes, si dhe veti karakteristike të bashkësisë shoqërore në të cilën jeton. Me socializim nënkuptohet edhe përshtatja ndaj rrethanave dhe harmonizimi i marrëdhënieve ndërmjet njerëzve.

 Socialiazimi është një koncept i gjerë i cili, përfshinë tërë procesin me anë të të cilit ne zhvillohemi, përmes interaksionit me njerëz tjerë, mënyrat e të menduarit, ndijimit dhe veprimit që janë thelbësore për një pjesëmarrje efektive  brenda shoqërisë.

 Ai është një proces i interaksionit social sipas të cilit njerëzit i kërkojnë dijet, qëndrimet, vlerat dhe sjelljet, esenciale për pjesëmarrje efektive në shoqëri.
Individët i kërkojnë ato mënyra të të menduarit, të ndijimit dhe veprimit që janë  karakteristikë e kulturës së shoqërisë së  tyre ..

Socializimi është proces gjatë të cilit individi në interaksion me anëtarët e mjedisit social përvetëson shkathtësi, shprehi, qëndrime, norma, vlera dhe njohuri të reja të nevojshme për tu inkuadruar në grupin shoqëror dhe në jetë.  . Ndërkaq Dyrkemi socializimin e përkufizon si proces kompleks i formimit të personalitetit të ri, proces i zvogëlimit progresiv të tendencave instiktive dhe tendencave të tjera egoistike si dhe i zhvillimit të aftësive të fëmijës për tiu përshtatur shoqërisë  

    Individi socializohet gjatë gjithë jetës së tij. Socializimi primar zhvillohet në familje, në entet parashkollore dhe në shkollën fillore. Përfshinë moshën 15 vjeçare. Këtë periudhë mund ta ndajmë  sipas psikologut Jean Piaget në katër faza. Faza e parë 0-2 është faza sensorimotore, faza e dytë 2-7 është faza paravepruese, faza e tretë 7-11 është faza vepruese konkrete dhe faza e katërt 11-15 është faza vepruese formale - tashmë fëmija bëhet i aftë të kuptojë edhe ide abstrakte. Në procesin e socializimit fëmija i përbrendëson përshtypjet e tij përmes funksioneve psikike në formë bindjesh dhe qëndrimesh. Kjo fazë përbën themelin e socializimit të mëtejmë.

 Socializimi sekondar zgjatë gjer në moshën 25 vjeç. I riu tashmë përballet me periudhën e adoleshencës - aftësohet për të marrë role shoqërore. Dinamika e zhvillimit manifestohet në shkollë dhe jashtë saj, përshkohet nga frustracione, kriza e konflikte të mundshme në familje, në shkollë, profesion, në raporte politike e kështu me radhë. Edhe njëri ndër themeluesit e sociologjisë Konti pohon se ... secili njeri, në fëmijërinë e tij, ka qenë fetar, në rininë e tij metafizik, kurse në pjekurinë e tij fizikan. 

Ai konsideron se fëmija deri në moshën 7 vjeçe edukohet në familje, nën ndikimin e drejtpërdrejtë të nënës, e cila kultivon emocionet e fëmijës. Në fazën e dytë ( deri në 14 vjeç ) edhe mëtej edukohet në familje, por tash në të ndikon edhe shoqëria.   Prej moshës 15 vjeçare fillon periudha e edukatës intelektuale.  Meqë normat e sjelljes dhe format e tyre ndërrojnë  e ndryshohen, individit për të jetuar doemos i duhet ti modifikojë sjelljet që ka. Në këtë kontekst rëndësi ka koherenca ndërmjet individit dhe veprimit të tij sepse ...personaliteti nuk mund ta dijë çka është vetë përpara se të realizohet me veprimtari  . Duke vënë theksin mbi rëndësinë e veprimit Aristoteli pohon se ...është e domosdoshme ta studiojmë fushën e aksioneve njerëzore dhe të merremi me çështjen se si duhet ti kryejmë ato, sepse...prej tyre varet në radhë të parë çfarë do të jenë cilësitë tona dhe personaliteti ynë  Për Hana Arentin të veprosh d.m.th të marrësh iniciativën e të fillosh diçka të re. Aksioni politik ...është veti e ekzistencës autentike e gjinisë njerëzore, që del nga eksprienca themelore humane 

 Atë e karakterizon debati ( diskutimi ) bindja, pluraliteti dhe dallimet që lidhen përmes fjalës. Me to njerëzit tregojnë se kush janë, e shfaqin veten dhe e zbulojnë në mënyrë aktive identitetin e tyre.

  Për këtë socializimi dhe individualizimi nuk mund të ndahen dhe të kundrohen ndaras, ngase që të dy këto janë procese komplementare që rrjedhin në të njëjtën kohë, me theks të amplifikuar prej një periudhe në tjetrën. Socialiteti dhe individualiteti janë dy cilësi pa të cilat nuk do të mund të realizohej zhvillimi integral i personalitetit.

   Në përshkrimin e procesit të socializimit, duhet të merren parasysh  si kushtet e jashtme ( përfshirë mjedisin shoqëror dhe ndërmjetësit që realizojnë socializimin ), ashtu edhe kushtet e brendshme, bie fjala në vetë personin që e përjeton socializimin ( struktura psikike e vetë individit ). Mund të thuhet se lidhjet e vazhdueshme reciproke dhe të ndryshueshme ndërmjet organizmit dhe rrethit: njeriut dhe mjedisit, individit dhe  bashkësisë ( politike ), njëra për tjetrën bëhen vlera kushtëzuese. 

  Prindërit, të cilët arrijnë që gjatë procesit të edukimit të zbulojnë dhe të zgjojnë predispozitat dhe aftësitë e fëmiut, që me zbatimin e metodave adekuate ta socializojnë dhe humanizojnë atë, duke ia zhvilluar cilësitë e domosdoshme të personalitetit të pjekur, qenësisht ndikojnë në socializimin e tij. Fëmijët i zgjedhin mënyrat e sjelljes karakteristike të prindërve të tyre ose të të tjerëve afër ose në bashkësi me ta...Piaget tregon se për shkak të pushtetit të tyre prindërit janë të aftë ( në shkallë të ndryshme ) tiu imponojnë kodet e sjelljes fëmijëve të tyre.  Fëmija përvetëson pikëpamjet e prindërve mbi rëndësinë e arsimit, moralit, punës, patriotizmit etj. Vatra familjare është mjedisi i parë i natyrshëm social i prindërve me fëmijë...ajo përbën bazën për formimin e qëndrimeve ndaj njerëzve, ndaj sendeve dhe ndaj jetës në përgjithësi. Fëmiu i përjeton prindërit si model për përshtatje në jetë. Nëse prindërit e tij nuk janë përshtatur mirë, atëherë fëmija do të ketë në personalitetin e tij model të dobët imitimi...që do ta bëjë të ketë sjellje devijante të ngjashme me prindërit e tij.  Fëmija identifikohet me prindin. Andaj, duke e pasur parasysh këtë ndikim të prindërve në fëmijët e tyre si duket Hegeli me të drejtë sugjeron se ...prindërve të këqij duhet tu merren fëmijët që të mund të rriten e të edukohen më mirë. Një çështje që vlen të theksohet është bombardimi i fëmijëve me informacione të llojllojshme, përfshirë edhe ato politike. Edhe Hana Arent tërheq vërejtjen që fëmija si qenie në ardhje (zanafillë), duhet të ruhet nga mplakja e parakoshme në kontakt me jetën publike. Çdo jetë, pra jo vetëm ajo e bimëve, del nga errësira dhe sado e fortë të jetë prirja për ta arritur dritën, prapëseprapë ka nevojë për sigurinë e errësirës që ta arrijë pjekurinë.   Edhe Rusoi qysh në kohën e tij aludon në këtë duke thënë se dijetarët më të mëdhenj...gjithnjë kërkojnë njeriun e rritur në fëmijën, e nuk mendojnë se çka është fëmija përpara se të bëhet njeri i rritur. Sipas Xhon Djuit individualiteti duhet respektuar si faktor i edukatës. Edukata te fëmiu zë fill nga prirjet natyrore të tij, nevojat dhe zhvillimi spontan. Përvoja fëmijërore e shndërron fëmijën në homonkulus ( plak i vogël).   Edukimi merr një domethënie politike. Ai është një aksion i socializimit dhe moralizimit. 

   Që familja ta plotësojë detyrën e vet të ndërlikuar për formimin e personalitetit, të rëndësishme janë edhe ndryshimet shoqërore. Për ndërtimin e personalitetit është e nevojshme që si familja ashtu edhe shoqëria në tërësi të plotësojë detyrën përkatëse, ngase ndërtimi  komplet mund të formohet vetëm në ndërveprim reciprok të grupit familjar dhe shoqërisë së dhënë.

----------


## Davius

*I*


*SOCIALIZIMI POLITIK*

*Pasqyrë e shkurtër e hulumtimi të socializimit politik në teorinë politike*

Hulumtimet sistematike të socializimit politik në teorinë politike filluan në vitet e njëzeta të shekullit të kaluar, me publikimin e disa punimeve, tematika thelbësore e të cilave ishte hulumtimi psikologjik i dimensionit politik. Ishin këto punimet e Merijamit, Valesit, Lipmanit, Lasvelit, që njihen si kasnecë të qasjes bihejvoriste në hulumtimin politik. Karakteristikë e përbashkët e këtyre punimeve është zbulimi i rëndësisë së lojalitetit politik për funksionimin e sistemit politik. 

  Ndër autorët e këtyre punimeve dallohet C.Merijam. Ai cek format e lojalitetit politik , shpërndarjen e ndikimit të faktorëve të ndryshëm përmes të cilëve normat e kulturës politike të një shoqërie transmetojnë dhe vërtetojnë, problemin e kongruimit dhe jokongruimit të faktorëve të lojalitetit politik. Merijam vërejti se format e ngjashme të lojalitetit politik mund të gjenden në të gjitha shoqëritë e organizuara. Sipas tij ekzistojnë tri forma themelore të lojalitetit politik :1. lojaliteti politik i përbashkët për të gjitha shoqëritë; 2. lojaliteti politik karakteristik për format e caktuara politike ( demokracia, anarkia dhe despotizmi) 3. lojaliteti politik, karakteristik për sistemet e caktuara politike.  

   Duke studiuar shpërndarjen e ndikimit të faktorëve të ndryshëm të edukimit qytetar, Merijami vëmendje të veçantë i kushtoi problemit të lidhshmërisë d.m.th ndërvarësisë reciproke të ndikimit të këtyre faktorëve. Problem kyç që shfaqet këtu është se a e forcon ndikimi i agjensave të ndryshëm të edukimit politik lojalitetin politik apo bëhet fjalë për ndikime të papërputhshme që njëkohësisht përforcojnë tipet e ndryshme të lojalitetit politik; raporti i tipeve të ndryshme të lojalitetit politik është veçori e kulturës fragmentare politike dhe ajo e sjellë në pikëpytje kohezionin politik të shoqërisë.  

   Nxitja e madhe në hulumtimin e socializimit politik u zhvillua në kuadër të teorisë së karakterit nacional dhe politik. Menjëherë pas luftës së dytë botërore theksohen shumë hulumtime rreth ndikimit të personalitetit në politikë. Hulumtimi i karakterit nacional u intensifikua me situatën politike botërore, në veçanti me nevojën që të sqarohen marrëdhëniet në mes të sjelljeve politike dhe karakterit politik të kombeve,- thekson Margaret Mid.

   Lidhur me këtë çështje shquhet puna e R. Benediktit, e cila përcakton hulumtimet e karakterit nacional si studim i mësimit të sjelljes kulturore dhe identifikon tri qasje themelore brenda kësaj sfere të hulumtimit: 

1. Përshkrimet komparative të formave të caktuara kulturore; 
2. Analiza e raporteve në mes të formave thelbësore të mësimit dhe aspekteve tjera kulturore  ( raporti në mes socializimit primar dhe sekundar ). 3. Hulumtimi i segmenteve të veçanta brenda procesit të përvetësimit të normave kulturore ( marrëdhëniet në mes të prindërve dhe fëmijëve, shpërndarja e ndikimeve të agjensave të veçanta ). 

  Hulumtimi  i socializimit politik në kuadër të kësaj shkolle është bazuar në premisat vijuese: a). Ekzistojnë lidhje të forta ndërmjet strukturës nacionale dhe karakterit politik dhe procesit të socializimit politik b). Format më të njohura të përvojave në procesin e socializimit politik paraqiten në fazat më të hershme të jetës c). Përvoja e cila arrihet në kuadër të bazës së socializimit politik nuk është manifestim i përvojës politike, por ajo ka pasoja latente politike d). Procesi i arritjes së normave themelore të kulturës politike është i drejtuar në veçanti në një drejtim, ngase socializimi thelbësor primar politik përcakton ndikimin dominues të agjensave sekundare të socializimit politik.  Hulumtimi në lidhjet reciproke ndërmjet socializimit politik dhe karakterit politik më së tepërmi është i përfaqësuar në teoritë për karakterin demokratik dhe autoritar. 

Çështja esenciale që shtrohet në kuadër të një sërë literaturave për këtë tematikë janë se: a ekziston individi si indikator personal, që tregon mundësinë e veprimit sipas mënyrës autoritare apo demokratike; çfarë sistemi i socializimit politik ndikon në formimin e këtyre karakteristikave personale, nën cilat kushte kjo sjellje politike aktualizohet dhe cili është efekti i tij në funksionimin e institucioneve politike.   Në literaturën shkencore për këtë çështje dallohen punimet e T.Adornos dhe H.Lasvelit. Konstatimi më i rëndësishëm i T. Adornos është se personalitetet autoritare kanë dispozita të fuqishme, por edhe mjaft kundërthënëse ndaj pushtetit dhe forcës politike. Sipas studimeve të tij të njohura, karakteristikat kyçe të personalitetit autoritar janë: dominimi mbi inferiorët, nënshtrimi ndaj superiorëve, shkalla e lartë e afilacionit kah forcat politike, nevoja që bota të perceptohet në format e larta strukturale, përdorimi i tepëruar i steriotipeve politike dhe nderim i jashtëzakonshëm për rregullat konvencionale të mjedisit; personaliteti autoritar është i pavarur me pamje të theksuar pesimiste për natyrën njerëzore, kurse në raport me njerëzit e tjerë atë e karakterizon cinizmi i theksuar. 

Përgjigjen se përse personaliteti i caktuar ngërthen në vete elemente autoritare, Adorno e gjen në analizimin e procesit të socializimit politik. Për atë, të një rëndësie dominante këtu janë elementet tradicionale, në veçanti ndikimi i familjes si faktor themelor i socializimit politik.

   Rezultati më i rëndësishëm i studimit të tillë është demonstrimi i lidhshmërisë së ngushtë të qëndrimeve dhe pikëpamjeve që subjektët kanë në fusha të ndryshme të marrëdhënieve, duke u ranguar prej atyre më intime në familje gjer tek ato në religjion dhe në fushën e filozofisë sociale dhe politike; marrëdhëniet hierarkike ndërmjet prindërit dhe fëmijëve janë mjaft të përshtatshme për tu shkrirë në qëndrime të fuqisë dhe dominimit, kurse kjo manifestohet në filozofi dhe në koncepcionet shoqërore. Në kuadër të kësaj qasjeje ( psikokulturore ) në hulumtimin e politikës, zënë fill edhe studimet sistematike të socializimit politik. 

Punimi i H.Hajmanit paraqet studimin e parë të veçantë nën titullin Political Socialization, ku Hajmani hulumton dimensionet psikologjike të politikës. Ky studim orientohet në hulumtimin e marrëdhënieve ndërmjet socializimit politik dhe pjesëmarrjes politike të elitave, të masave dhe grupeve devijante. Ai ishte nxitës, respektivisht inicues i studimeve të shumta të mëvonshme për socializimin politik, për të cilin, veçanërisht kohëve të fundit, është shtuar interesi i shkencave politike. Me këtë, socializimi politik konfirmohet si pjesë përbërëse dhe komplementare e studimeve të kulturës politike, qoftë në suaza të shkencave politike, qoftë në suaza të sociologjisë.

----------


## Davius

*Nocioni i socializimit politik dhe kahjet dominante t&#235; k&#235;tij fenomeni*

    Ekzistojn&#235; shum&#235; llojllojshm&#235;ri n&#235; p&#235;rcaktimin konceptual t&#235; socializimit politik. Nd&#235;r to, sipas r&#235;nd&#235;sis&#235; s&#235; tyre, ve&#231;ohen k&#235;to:

    Socializimi politik &#235;sht&#235; “proces q&#235; fillon n&#235; faz&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; hershme t&#235; individit dhe shprehet n&#235; rrjetin e nd&#235;rlikuar t&#235; interaksionit nd&#235;rmjet individit dhe shoq&#235;ris&#235;; socializimi politik p&#235;rcaktohet si t&#235;r&#235;si e procesit p&#235;rmes s&#235; cil&#235;s shoq&#235;ria, me veprimin e agjensave t&#235; ndrysh&#235;m t&#235; socializimit politik, transmeton dijet fundamentale politike, ndjenjat, vlerat, normat dhe format e sjelljes s&#235; an&#235;tar&#235;ve t&#235; shoq&#235;ris&#235;; an&#235;n tjet&#235;r t&#235; socializimit politik e p&#235;rb&#235;n aft&#235;simi i individit me at&#235; aft&#235;si dhe potencial q&#235; ia mund&#235;sojn&#235; atij q&#235; t&#235; veproj&#235; si aktor politik n&#235; kuad&#235;r t&#235; sistemit t&#235; caktuar politik dhe t&#235; bart&#235; funksione p&#235;rgjegj&#235;se politike”. 

    Socializimin politik e p&#235;rb&#235;n “t&#235;r&#235;sia e t&#235; gjitha proceseve p&#235;rmes t&#235; cilave normat par&#235;sore t&#235; kultur&#235;s politike t&#235; shoq&#235;ris&#235; s&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; arrihen, mbahen dhe ndryshohen n&#235; nj&#235; periudh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235; historike.  Socializimi politik siguron uniformitet relativ t&#235; normave politiko-kulturore dhe standardeve t&#235; sjelljes s&#235; pjes&#235;tar&#235;ve t&#235; bashk&#235;sis&#235; s&#235; caktuar politike”. 

    Sipas L.Paz socializimi politik &#235;sht&#235; “proces i t&#235; m&#235;suarit social me t&#235; cilin individ&#235;t dhe grupet shoq&#235;rore arrijn&#235; orientim dhe vlera t&#235; p&#235;rhershme”.  G. Almond socializimin politik e p&#235;rcakton si “proces sipas t&#235; cilit individ&#235;t inkuadrohen n&#235; kultur&#235;n politike dhe formojn&#235; rrjetin e orientimit drejt p&#235;rcaktimeve ky&#231;e politike”. 

  E.Grinberg konfirmon se arritja e normave t&#235; kultur&#235;s politike &#235;sht&#235; rezultati i fundit i procesit t&#235; socializimit politik. Ai thekson se “kultura politike definohet si form&#235; e orientimeve politike q&#235; ekzistojn&#235; n&#235; kuad&#235;r t&#235; bashk&#235;sis&#235; politike; socializimi politik mund t&#235; v&#235;zhgohet si arritje e kultur&#235;s politike nga ana e individit”. F. Grinshtajn e p&#235;rkufizon socializimin politik si “&#231;do m&#235;sim politik, formal dhe joformal, t&#235; planifikuar dhe t&#235; paplanifikuar, n&#235; t&#235; gjitha shkall&#235;t e jet&#235;s njer&#235;zore, q&#235; nuk ng&#235;rthen vet&#235;m m&#235;simet eksplicite politike, por edhe t&#235; gjitha m&#235;simet nominale jopolitike q&#235; ndikojn&#235; n&#235; sjelljen politike, si&#231; &#235;sht&#235; m&#235;simi i tipareve relevante personale politike.  
  Pik&#235;pamja e nj&#235;jt&#235; gjendet edhe n&#235; punimin e p&#235;rbashk&#235;t t&#235; D.Iston&#235;s dhe Xh.Denisit “F&#235;mij&#235;t n&#235; sistemin politik”, q&#235; socializimin politik e p&#235;rcakton si “proces i till&#235; zhvillues n&#235;p&#235;rmjet t&#235; cilit personaliteti arrin orientimet politike dhe modelet e sjelljes”.  

  Nj&#235;ra nga p&#235;rcaktimet m&#235; t&#235; plota t&#235; socializimit politik q&#235; n&#235; vete p&#235;rmban aspektin ‘makro’ dhe ‘mikro’, u zhvillua n&#235; punimin e p&#235;rbashk&#235;t t&#235; Dausonit dhe Previtit. Sipas pik&#235;pamjes s&#235; tyre fillestare, socializimi politik ngjan n&#235; “dy nivele t&#235; nd&#235;rlidhura reciproke: a) n&#235; nivelin individual dhe b) n&#235; nivelin e bashk&#235;sis&#235; politike si t&#235;r&#235;si. Socializimi politik shprehet si proces i transmisionit kulturor, gjersa n&#235; planin individual ai p&#235;rcaktohet si proces i t&#235; m&#235;suarit p&#235;rmes t&#235; cilit individi arrin&#235; pik&#235;pamjen politike p&#235;r bot&#235;n dhe formon identitetin e ve&#231;ant&#235; politik; n&#235; nivelin e bashk&#235;sis&#235;; ky proces &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; mir&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rcaktohet si proces i transmisionit kulturor; kombi p&#235;rjet&#235;son standardet e tij politike me hyrjen e gjeneratave t&#235; reja n&#235; format  tashm&#235; t&#235; konfirmuara t&#235; t&#235; menduarit, p&#235;rmes t&#235; cilave trajt&#235;sohet identiteti politik i individit; k&#235;to dy dimensione t&#235; socializimit politik, transmisioni kulturor dhe m&#235;simi individual, jan&#235; komplementar”.   

   Grupin tjet&#235;r t&#235; koncepcionit p&#235;r socializimin politik e p&#235;rb&#235;jn&#235; ato teori q&#235; k&#235;t&#235; nocion e p&#235;raf&#235;rojn&#235; me nocionin e politizimit dhe indoktrinimit. Sipas k&#235;tyre pik&#235;pamjeve, p&#235;rmabjtjen e socializimit politik e p&#235;rb&#235;jn&#235; vet&#235;m ato forma t&#235; sjelljes dhe orientimeve politike q&#235; jan&#235; relative p&#235;r funksionimin dhe stabilitetin e sistemit politik; baz&#235;n e socializimit politik e p&#235;rb&#235;jn&#235; vet&#235;m t&#235; ashtuquajturat normat par&#235;sore dhe format e sjelljes q&#235; jan&#235; konsistente me sistemin politik ekzistues; funksioni i socializimit politik shpie n&#235;  trajnimin qytetar t&#235; individit, q&#235; si aktor politik do t&#235; b&#235;hej qytetar i mir&#235; i shoq&#235;ris&#235;.
  K&#235;shtu Robert Zigel n&#235; punimin e tij thekson se “shoq&#235;rit&#235; e organizuara politike kan&#235; nevoj&#235; p&#235;r ruajtje dhe jan&#235; konsekuent n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; si dhe n&#235; funksionin q&#235; sh&#235;rben n&#235; mbajtjen e rendit politik gjat&#235; socializimit politik t&#235; t&#235; rinjve. ‘Socializimi politik &#235;sht&#235; proces gradual i t&#235; m&#235;suarit t&#235; normave, q&#235;ndrimeve dhe sjelljeve q&#235; jan&#235; t&#235; pranuara edhe n&#235; praktik&#235;n e sistemit politik ekzistues, kurse q&#235;llimi i socializimit &#235;sht&#235; trajnimi dhe zhvillimi i individit q&#235; t&#235; b&#235;het an&#235;tar i mir&#235; i shoq&#235;ris&#235;’.  .

    Nj&#235; list&#235; relativisht t&#235; plot&#235; t&#235; &#231;&#235;shtjeve t&#235; domosdoshme p&#235;r hulumtimin e socializimit politik e thekson Xh. Denis. Sipas tij, hulumtimi i socializimit politik p&#235;rfshin dhjet&#235; probleme themelore: “a) socializimi sistematik konsekuent politik b) llojllojshm&#235;ria n&#235; p&#235;rmbajtjen e socializimit politik c) hulumtimi i stadeve t&#235; llojllojshme t&#235; socializimit politik d) qasjet e brezave n&#235; hulumtimin e socializimit politik e) aspektet kulturore paralele t&#235; socializimit politik f) dallimet e subgrupeve dhe subkulturave g) procesi i m&#235;simit politik h) shp&#235;rndarja e ndikimit t&#235; agjensave t&#235; socializimit politik i) ve&#231;oria e ndikimit dhe efektet e socializimit politik n&#235; individ&#235;t e ve&#231;ant&#235; j) socializimi i specializuar politik - socializimi i ve&#231;ant&#235; politik i elit&#235;s’.

  Pas k&#235;saj pasqyre t&#235; shkurt&#235;r t&#235; koncepsioneve t&#235; llojllojshme p&#235;r socializimin politik, profesor Podunavac konfirmon “paradigm&#235;n adekuate p&#235;r hulumtimin e k&#235;tij problemi, q&#235; do t&#235; konsistonte n&#235; premisat vijuese : a) socializimi politik presupozon hulumtimin e t&#235; gjitha normave relative politike, standarteve dhe formave t&#235; sjelljes b) hulumtimi i socializimit politik &#235;sht&#235; i domosdosh&#235;m t&#235; themelohet mbi qasjet ‘mikro’ dhe ‘makro’ c) socializimi politik nuk supozon vet&#235;m procesin e ruajtjes s&#235; normave ekzistuese kulturore, por &#235;sht&#235; e domosdoshme q&#235; n&#235; qend&#235;r t&#235; analizave t&#235; p&#235;rfshihen edhe elementet dinamike, transformimet dhe krijimet e kultur&#235;s s&#235; re politike’.  

 T&#235; gjitha k&#235;to llojllojshm&#235;ri n&#235; p&#235;rcaktimin konceptual t&#235; socializimit politik, shprehen edhe n&#235; mes modeleve t&#235; llojllojshme t&#235; hulumtimit. P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; disa autor&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;si par&#235;sore i dedikojn&#235; analiz&#235;s s&#235; p&#235;rmbajtjes s&#235; socializimit politik, autor&#235;t tjer&#235; n&#235; qend&#235;r t&#235; hulumtimit e v&#235;n&#235; form&#235;n e m&#235;simit, kurse t&#235; tret&#235;t v&#235;mendje m&#235; t&#235; madhe i kushtojn&#235; analiz&#235;s s&#235; shp&#235;rndarjes s&#235; ndikimit, kurse t&#235; kat&#235;rtit konsekuencave sistematike.

----------


## Davius

*3.Stadiumet themelore të socializimit politik* 

     Profesor Podunavac thotë se socializimi politik është proces që fillon në fazën më të hershme të jetës së individit dhe shprehet në rrjetin e ndërlikuar të interaksionit ndërmjet individit dhe shoqërisë; ndërveprimi ndërmjet shoqërisë dhe individit është reciprok. 

    Gjersa në fazën më të hershme të socializimit politik ndikimi i faktorit të socializimit politik është predominant dhe pak a shumë i objektivizuar, në stadet e vonshme, janë më të shumta mundësitë e individit që të ndikojë në zgjedhjen e ndikimit dhe vetë e drejton kahjen e socializimit politik. Kjo tendencë është vëretetuar në shumë hulumtime që tregojnë se në periudhën e pjekurisë politike vjen gjer te kristalizimi dhe forcimi i orientimit politik të arritur në fazën e hershme të socializimit politik dhe se format themelore të identifikimit vështirë se ndryshojnë.  

    Ky proces i socializimit politik nuk përfundon me fëmijërinë, por se vazhdon, me intenzitet të pakët ose të madh gjatë tërë jetës.
     Shumë studime të socializimit politik tregojnë për ndikimin e madh të socializimit të hershëm politik në formimin e personalitetit politik. Me këto hulumtime të socializimit primar politik është demantuar teza se fëmijët janë politikisht analfabet. Në studimin e tij për socializimin politik të fëmijëve, Iston dhe Denis theksojnë se hulumtimi i tyre ka treguar se jo vetëm që fëmijët herët fillojnë të orientohen kah bota mistike e politikës, por se formojnë ide edhe për veprat më abstrakte, siç është edhe vetë sistemi qeverisës.

Socializimi politik i fëmijëve, sipas D. Istonit, fillon mjaft herët dhe përfshin formimin e orientimeve primare politike të përmbledhura në ndjenjën e përkatësisë politike të bashkësisë dhe të simboleve të tyre kyçe. Karakteristikë qenjësore e kësaj faze më të hershme gjatë procesit të socializimit do të ishte privimi i përmbajtjes informative dhe shkalla e lartë emocionale (afektive) e identifikimit me simbolet qendrore të bashkësisë politike. Ndikimi i sjelljes shoqërore mbi qëndrimet racore sugjeron mundësinë dhe rrezikun, për të pasur të njëjtën ide mbi socializimin politik të masës...Zakonet politike  përshëndetja e fëmijëve para flamurit dhe këndimi i himnit kombëtar përdorin rehatinë publike për të krijuar një bindje private patriotizmi.Iston dhe Denis theksojnë se kundruall ngarkesës së theksuar emocionale, karakteristikë qenjësore e socializimit të hershëm politik është shkalla e lartë e personalizimit politik të pushtetit dhe subsimimi politik në forma të simboleve politike; fëmijët janë të kthyer më drejtëpërdrejt kah veçoritë personale dhe karizmatike të autoritetit politik, kurse imazhi i tyre politik lëviz prej koncepsioneve më të larta personale të autoritetit gjer te format legalo-racionale dhe institucionale politike.  

Ky hulumtim vërtetoi se fëmijët fillojnë të interesohen për sistemin e tyre politik edhe para se të dinë realisht diç për të. Është vërtetuar se gjer në moshën shtatë vjeçare formohet identiteti primar politik dhe lidhshmëria emocionale për simbolet qendrore politike të bashkësisë, kurse ndërmjet moshës shtatë dhe trembëdhjet vjeçare fillon procesi i njohjes së shumë nocioneve abstrakte. Kjo periudhë e dytë e socializimit politik, në masë të madhe plotësohet nga përmbajtjet informative.

   Dauson dhe Previt, në studimin e tyre vërtetuan se fëmijët në dhjetë vitet e hershme me siguri arrijnë në nivelin kryesor të pjekurisë politike, se lidhja themelore dhe identifikimi tashmë janë forcuar mirë, ndërsa ndjenjat e fuqishme emocionale ndaj institucioneve, simboleve dhe autoriteteve politike janë të plotësuara me dijen për rolin dhe funksionin specifik.

    Gjithashtu, përskaj karakteristikave të potencuara, veçori qenjësore e socializimit politik të fëmijëve, sipas F. Grinshtajnit, është qëndrimi i shprehur ndaj pushtetit politik.

    Studimin mjaft kompleks dhe të dokumentuar për rritjen e socializimit politik, respektivisht pjekurisë politike, e punuan Adelson dhe ONil. Ndryshimi në zhvillimin e orientimit politik të fëmijëve, mund të vrojtohet në pesë faza të ndryshme:
  Fazën e parë në këtë proces e karakterizon rënia e autoritarizmit; të dytën shtimi i të kuptuarit të nevojave të bashkësisë; të tretën absorbimi i njohurive dhe koncenzusit; të katërtën shtimi i orientimeve kognitive dhe të pestën formimi i sindromit ideologjik Adelson dhe ONil kanë përcjellur hollësisht në veçanti zhvillimin e identitetit politik dhe aftësinë e të menduarit politik tek adoloshentët. 
Ndonëse e ashtuquajtura adoloshenca e vonshme mund në njëfarë mënyre të vërehet në stade kur të formohet kryesisht identiteti politik i qytetarit mesatar, procesi i socializimit politik vazhdon edhe në periudhën e vonshme. Karakteristikë esenciale e këtyre stadeve të vonshme në procesin e socializimit politik do të ishte që pjekuria politike të lëvizë kryesisht në kuadër të të ashtuquajturës socializimit bazik politik, por që njëkohësisht, në veçanti nën ndikimin e përvojës së drejtëpërdrejtë politike dhe të indoktrinimit të drejtëpërdrejt nga faktori politik, vjen gjer te formimi i qëndrimeve ndaj çështjeve imediate politike. 

Problemet e cekura shpiejnë në pyetjen se a arrihen në mënyrë adekuate orientimet dhe sjelljet politike në socializimin e hershëm politik, duke e përgatitur kështu individin për sjellje politike gjatë viteve të mëvonshme.

----------


## Davius

* 3.Faktorët e socializimit politik*

      Faktorët më të rëndësishëm nën ndikimin e të cilëve arrihen, ruhen dhe ndryshohen normat e kulturës politike janë: grupi i moshatarëve, shkolla,  organizatat e specializuara politike, përvoja e drejtëpërdrejt politike dhe ngjarjet e mëdha politike. Veprimi i këtyre faktorëve është i ndryshëm, sipas formave dhe përmbajtjeve të normave të kulturës politike që përcillet. 

Ndikimi i disa faktorëve është vetë latent dhe shqyrtohet në bartjen e normave të përgjithshme sociale ( normat që me ndërmjetësim fitojnë vlefshmërinë politike), gjersa ndikimi i faktorëve tjerë është i drejtëpërdrejt dhe shprehet në formimin e të ashtuquajturave memorieve të drejtëpërdrejta politike. Dallimi ndërmjet faktorëve latent dhe të drejtëpërdrejt të socializimit politik, respektivisht të burimeve latente dhe direkte të kulturës politike, është mjaft i rëndësishëm për hulumtimin e ndikimeve të faktorëve politik dhe përputhet me veprimin e faktorëve primar dhe sekundar të socializimit politik.

Të gjithë faktorët e socializimit politik, varësisht nga ndikimi i tyre në vetë procesin e socializimit politik, mund ti ndajmë në dy grupe të mëdha : 1.faktorët primar dhe 2. faktorët sekundar ( të socializimit politik ).

----------


## Davius

*A. Faktorët primar të socializimit politik*

   Faktorët më të rëndësishëm primar të socializimit politik janë familja dhe grupet e afërta.Prindërit, familjet, shkollat, grupet e bashkëmoshatarëve dhe mjetet e informacionit, të gjitha këto ushtrojnë ndikimin e tyre në formimin e qëndrimeve tek individi.  

a) Familja është ndër faktorët më me ndikim në socializimin politik. Familja është institucion shoqëror që ndikon më shumë në personalitetin e njeriut, pastaj puna, shkolla, grupi i moshatarëve, religjioni, partia politike.... Në te fillon ndikimi i parë i socializimit të fëmijëve. Shumë prej nesh parapëlqejnë të njëjtën parti politike si prindërit tanë..Sipas French dhe Raven njerëzit që pëlqejmë, respektojmë dhe admirojmë zotërojnë fuqi referente  pikëpamjet e tyre na furnizojnë me pika të rëndësishme referimi për të përcaktuar dhe provuar sjelljet dhe bindjet tona vetjake.

Ndikimin dhe rolin e familjes në njëfarë mënyre e tregon edhe Dyrkemi i cili pohon se  ...qeniet e para, nga të cilat fëmija fillon të formojë një ide për njerëzit janë vetja dhe prindërit e tij.  Familja gjatë disa shekujve ka qenë i vetmi institucion edukativ, kurse deri në kapitalizëm e vetmja formë e edukimit... Familja përcakton klasën shoqërore, përkatësinë nacionale, religjioze etj. Numri më i madh i studiuesve familjen e konsiderojnë edhe si një ndër faktorët kyç prej faktorëve të socializimit politik. Psikologu Mari thekson se prindërit si persona më të rëndësishëm të autoritetit janë përfaqësues kryesor të procesit të socializimit.  

    Daunson dhe Previt theksuan se familja ekziston si institucion më i rëndësishëm primar dhe burim i rëndësishëm i të mësuarit politik; familja ndikon mjaft fuqishëm në orientimet themelore politike, ajo është agjens kyç nëpërmjet të cilit kultura politike bartet prej një gjenerate në tjetrën. 

Prapëseprapë duhet vërejtur se ka edhe mendime kontradiktore të disa studiuesve, të cilët konfirmojnë se roli i familjes është i kufizuar në bartjen e vlerave politike, që d.m.th se ajo është vetëm njëra ndër faktorët politik. Kështu, Hes dhe Torni vërtetojnë se  familja i bart vlerat politike vetëm në sektorin e ngushtë të socializimit politik dhe se në rastin më të mirë, ndikimi i familjes është vetëm një ndër agjensat politik. Prapëseprapë mund të thuhet se ekziston pajtueshmëri e përgjithshme se roli i familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit politik është mjaft i rëndësishëm. 

Ky është i kushtëzuar edhe nga pozita e veçantë që ka familja në raport me faktorët tjerë të socializimit politik. Familja është bashkësi primare dhe univerzale e orientuar në shkallë të lartë të marrëdhënieve emocionale, jostrukturale dhe të personalizuara; në fazën më të rëndësishme të socializimit politik ( socializimi i hershëm politik ) familja posedon monopolin në bartjen e normave të kulturës politike, derisa ndikimi i agjensave tjerë në këtë periudhë pothuajse është i lënë pas dore Intenziteti i influencimit të familjes më së drejtëpërdrejti varet nga forca dhe ndikimi i të tjerëve, në veçanti të faktorëve sekundar politik të socializimit. 

Mund të thuhet se numri i faktorëve është shumë më i madh, kurse ndikimi i tyre është i ndërlikuar dhe reciprokisht i kushtëzuar, përderisa shoqëria është e komplikuar. Nga ana tjetër, është ligjshmëri e përgjithshme se në sistemet politike që nuk kanë forma të zhvilluara të socializimit politik ndikimi i familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit politik është dominues. Edhe një karakteristikë qenjësore e ndikimit të familjes është se ajo paraqitet para së gjithash si faktor i bartjes dhe ruajtjes së normave të kulturës politike.

  Edhe hulumtimet e reja flasin në favor të tezës së dominimit të ndikimit të drejtëpërdrejt të familjes si faktor i socializimit politik ( Almond, Verba, Vili, Benfild ). 
   L. Vili duke e studiuar kulturën politike vërejti se ajo është rezultat i mungesës së besimit social në marrëdhëniet thelbësore të shoqërisë, ku ndikimi i familjes është dominues. Sipas tij, familja është grupi më i rëndësishëm referent në procesin e socializimit politik; ndikimi i leksioneve politike, të cilat fëmijët i mësojnë në familje është efikas, madje ky mësim politik është në kundërshti të drejtëpërdrejtë me mësimin e trajnimit qytetar; njëkohësisht, është karakteristikë qënjësore e procesit të socializimit politik në familje të theksohet mungesa e besimit ndaj gjithë të tjerëve jasht familjes.  

  Është karakteristik edhe studimi i E.Benfildit rreth kulturës politike dhe socializimit politik. Sipas tij, karakteristika qenjësore të kulturës politike janë: mungesa e besimit social, mungesa e kooperimit dhe apatia politike; në formimin e kulturës së këtillë politike; parësor është ndikimi i familjes; shumë jetojnë e vdesin, kurse nuk vijnë në kontakt me bashkësinë e gjerë pos me familjen e tyre. 

  Këtë lloj të kulturës politike Benfildi e përcakton si formë e  formalizmit amoral. Tiparet qenjësore të këtij lloji të kulturës politike, sipas Benfildit janë: se shfrytëzimi material është motivi i vetëm i pjesëmarrjes në jetën politike; se në kontakt me sferën publike bartësit e funksioneve publike janë vetëm ata që për këtë paguhen, gjersa për qytetarët e thjeshtë nuk ka interesim serioz për politikë; se organizimi politik është mjaft i vështirësuar, kurse arsyeja kryesore e kësaj mungese është besimi elementar i njërit në tjetrin dhe shkalla minimale e lojalitetit ndaj organizatës në përgjithësi; se te bartësit e funksioneve publike nuk ka ndjenja të identifikimit me qëllimet e organizatës, as synim që të bëhet më tepër se sa është e nevojshme për mbajtjen e pozitave; se nuk ka lidhje të forta ndërmjet principeve abstrakte politike dhe idealit të sjelljes së përditshme politike; se nuk ekzistojnë as liderët dhe as anëtarët; se në procesin e vendimmarrjes dhe përcaktimit për alternativat e caktuara politike ndikim vendimtar kanë interesat e ngushta e të drejtëpërdrejta ( sipas rendit ato familjare ).

   Edhe një studim e thekson familjen si faktor primar të socializimit politik, respektivisht faktor i mësimit të drejtëpërdrejt politik. H.Hajman në studimin e tij Socializimi politik, duke hulumtuar korrespondimin ndërmjet qëndrimeve politike të prindërve dhe fëmijëve në tërë rendin e çështjeve specifike të politikës, tregoi se këtu ekziston lidhje mjaft e fortë dhe shkallë e lartë e  pajtueshmërisë.

b) Grupet e afërta, si faktor të socializimit politik, kundruall familjes, ishin më pak objekt i interesimit. Ekziston një larmi pikëpamjesh, në përcaktimin e tyre konceptual, kështu që pa dyshim shfaqet problematika në sistematizimin e këtyre kategorive. Teoritë e Mead-it dhe Piage-s me të drejtë e theksojnë rëndësinë e marrëdhënieve me bashkëmoshatarë. Piaget i vë theks të veçantë faktit që marrëdhëniet me bashkëmoshatarë janë më demokratike se ato midis një fëmije dhe prindërve të tij. Një fëmijë fizikisht i fortë ose imponues deri-diku mund të përpiqet ti sundojë të tjerët. Marrëdhëniet e bashkëmoshatarëve bazohen më shumë në pëlqimin reciprok dhe priren të jenë të barabarta në mënyrë të arsyeshme. 

Marrëdhëniet e bashkëmoshatarëve shpesh mbeten të rëndësishme për një periudhë të gjatë kohe në formimin e qëndrimeve dhe sjelljes së individëve. Një grup autorësh ( psh: Dauson dhe Previt ) i përcakton grupet në marrëdhënie të ngushta si grupe johierarkike e moshatarëve, statusi i të cilëve në grup, sipas rregullit, është i njëjtë, kurse marrëdhëniet janë të drejtëpërdrejta dhe të personalizuara, gjersa autorët tjerë ( Langton, Koleman ), në kategorinë e grupeve të afërta numërojnë edhe organizatat e specializuara të të rinjëve, që shpesh kanë formën e shkollës së trajnimit qytetar dhe socializimin e drejtëpërdrejtë politik. 

Mund të thuhet se grupet e afërta janë faktor i rëndësishëm i socializimit politik, roli i të cilave është i pranishëm në veçanti në format moderne të organizimit politik. 

Sipas disa autorëve ( Rizman, Ajnshtat ) grupet e afërta konsiderohen në shoqërinë moderne më me ndikim dhe më me rëndësi se sa ndikimi i familjes. Teza kryesore e autorëve të tillë është se familja nuk është aq e aftë që në mënyrë adekuate ti përgatisë fëmijët për kryerjen e roleve sociale dhe politike në botën e ndërlikuar dhe të depersonalizuar dhe se marrëdhëniet primare jasht familjes luajnë rol më të madh në përgatitjen e individit për rolet adekuate politike. Ndikimi i grupeve të afërta arrihet në veçanti me shkallën e lartë të marrëdhënieve të personalizuara dhe emocionale brenda këtyre grupeve dhe shprehet me shkallën e madhe të pjesëmarrjes në aktivitetet e përbashkëta.

 Disa autorë ( Katrajt, Kac dhe Zander ) ndikimin e grupeve të afërta e përcaktuan përmes tri karakteristikave themelore: së pari, përkatësia e grupit të caktuar determinon shumë gjëra për cilat personi mëson, mendon, don dhe njeh;  së dyti individi vepron si edhe pjesëtarët e tjerë të grupit, meqë ata për të janë atraktiv andaj edhe i do; së treti individi vepron si edhe anëtarët e tjerë të grupit edhe nën kërcënimin e sanksionit moral të pjesëtarëve tjerë të grupit.

   K.Langton ka hulumtuar në veçanti rolin e grupeve të afërta në shkollë në procesin e socializimit dhe përcjelljes së normave dominante të kulturës politike të shoqërisë së dhënë. Konstatimet themelore bazohen në atë se në grupet klasore të afërta heterogjene ekziston funksioni konzistent i risocializimit të pjesëtarëve të shtresave të ulta, kundrejt këtij efekti, në grupet klasore homogjene është i pranishëm ndikimi i ndryshëm, ku vie gjer te forcimi i kulturës politike të atyre shtresave prej të cilave janë regrutuar fëmijët.

 Studimet krahasimtare të socializimit politik tregojnë se intenziteti i ndikimit të grupeve të afërta varet nga katër grupe faktorësh: së pari grupet e afërta janë më me ndikim përderisa në mes pjesëtarëve të grupit të njëjtë ekziston shkalla më e lartë e koncenzusit rreth çështjeve kyçe politike; së dyti grupet e afërta shërbejnë si grupe të rëndësishme referente, përderisa politika është objekt i rëndësishëm i aktivitetit të tyre; së treti ndikimi i grupeve të afërta është më i madh aq sa marrëdhëniet reciproke të pjesëtarëve të grupit të jenë më intenzive; së katërti, ndikimi i grupeve të afërta nuk mund të vëzhgohet i izoluar nga ndikimi i agjensave tjerë të socializimit politik.Grupet e afërta janë  transmetuese ndërmjet grupacioneve të gjera social-politike dhe individëve.

 Shpërndarja e ndikimit të tyre është vështirë të dihet pa verifikimin paraprak të pozitës së tyre në kuadër të grupacioneve të gjera social-politike. Mund të thuhet se ndikimi i faktorëve primar në socializimin politik ( familja dhe grupet e afërta ), tregojnë këto karakteristika: 

a) ndikimi i këtyre agjensave të socializimit politik është para së gjithash implicit 
b) ndikimi i këtyre agjensave kryesisht shteret në formimin e formave themelore të identifikimit politik dhe lojalitetit; 
c) shënimi i marrëdhënieve të brendshme në këto agjensa është shkallë e lartë e personalizimit dhe jostrukturalitetit; 
d) ndikimi i këtyre agjensave është vështirë të drejtohet me plan, të dirigjohet dhe të manipulohet me to.

----------


## Davius

*B. Faktorët sekundar të socializimit politik* 

    Grupin tjetër e përbëjnë ata faktorë të socializimit politik ndikimi i të cilëve është drejtëpërdrejt politik, kurse mundësia e orientimit planifikimit dhe kontrollit të vetëdijshëm,është dukshëm më e lartë. 

    Faktorët kyç në këtë grup janë: shkolla, partitë politike, organizatat e specializuara politike, mas-mediat, përvoja e drejtëpërdrejt politike, ngjarjet e mëdha politike.

    Shkolla në këtë grup, është ndër faktorët kryesor në procesin e socializimit politik, ndikimi i së cilës mund të shprehet përmes formave të transmetimit të kujtimeve politike të drejtëpërdrejta, si dhe formave të socializimit të ndërmjetësuar. Termi shkollë e ka origjinën nga greqishtja dhe do të thotë kohë e lirë ose çlodhje.  Në shkollë nxënësit nuk u takojnë ekskluzivisht vetëm familjeve të tyre dhe ata integrohen në bashkësinë më të gjerë, e cila nuk i bashkon njerëzit me lidhje farefisnore dhe madje as me afinitete të ngjashme, por ata tani i lidh obligimi për të jetuar në bashkësi. Shkolla krijon kohabitacionin e qenieve të ndryshme nën autoritetin e një tërësie rregullash. 

Qëllimi i edukimit është që individi të mësohet të mednojë dhe para së gjithash të kuptojë përse kërkohet kjo dhe përse ajo, që në të vërtetë kërkohet nga ai, në rastin përkatës nuk do të duhej kërkuar. Nga këtu rrjedh disiplina, e cila u mbjell fëmijëve respektimin e një rendi të caktuar. Kjo kulviton qytetarinë. Format themelore të  ndikimit të shkollës në procesin e socializimit politik janë programet arsimore të lëndëve që studiohen. Fëmijët mësohen të rrinë urtë në klasë, të respektojnë rregullat e disiplinës dhe të jenë të përpiktë në mësim. Mësuesi ndikon në bindjet e nxënësve. I vetmi autoritet që do të mund ta kryente rolin edukativ është shkolla, sikur të mos instrumentalizohej nga ato instanca që synojnë realizimin e planeve të tyre. 

Xh.Koleman në studimin e tij, duke hulumtuar ndikimin e shkollës si socializim i drejtëpërdrejtë politik, konfirmoi se arsimimi formal ofron, në këtë proces, mundësi të përshtatshme për bartjen e dijeve në sistemin politik, vendosjen e ndjenjave pozitive ndaj bashkësisë politike dhe nxitjen e ndjenjave të garimit qytetar.

    Anderson dhe Fisher në punimin e tyre vërtetojnë se programet shkollore arsimore flejnë në zemër të sistemit arsimor të shoqërive perendimore dhe përbëjnë njërën ndër format më të fuqishme të historisë njerëzore; përmbajtja e tyre mbulon tiparet e shumta kulturore të patjetërsueshme për pjesmëmarrjen në shoqëri. Arsimi i përket veprimtarive më elementare dhe më të domosdoshme të shoqërisë njerëzore, që nuk mbetet asnjëherë siç është, por ripërtërihet vazhdimisht..

    Duke përshkruar rëndësinë dhe format e socializimit të drejtëpërdrejt politik në kuadër të arsimimit formal, është e patjetërsueshme të potencohet se në suaza të sistemeve të njëjta politike këto modele themelore ndryshojnë, çka në masë të madhe varet nga llojet dominante të vlerave politike të shoqërisë së dhënë. Kështu p.sh sistemi arsimor në shtetet socialiste ishte i indoktrinuar me ideologjinë marksiste. Këtë e ilustron edhe vetë deklarata e strategut të revolucionit të tetorit 1917 Leninit, i cili në kongresin e I të Arsimit Sovjetik më 25.VIII-1918 tha: Puna jonë në sferën shkollore ka për qëllim shkatërrimin e borgjezisë dhe haptas shpallim se shkolla jasht politikës nuk ekziston, kjo është gënjeshtër dhe hipokrizi. 

Në optikën totalitare individi duhet të jetë në harmoni të plotë me shoqërinë. Në tekstet e filozofisë marksiste thuhej se udhëheqësit revolucionarë ishin besnik të çështjes së klasës, se kishin sens autokratik që nuk i linte tu rritej mendja, autoritet të vërtetë e jo kult individi etj. Mbi bazën e këtyre përpunohej vazhdimisht në popull paragjykimi i pagabueshmërisë së tyre. Si të tillë ata ishin në gjendje të bënin gjithçka. Të gjithë librat që botoheshin...duhej të fillonin me citate të udhëheqësve, mësime të kongreseve të partisë komuniste etj. Filmi, shtypi, tv e radioja, e kthenin liderin në një gjysmë-perendi në koshiencën e njerëzve të thjeshtë. Aq sa edhe vdekja e tij shkaktonte në disa raste trauma kolektive...qarje masive, betime solemne; gjunjëzimet që të kujtonin vdekjet e faraonëve, mbretërve...të kohrave të vjetra...deri në një lloj mazohizmi që i bënte disa të shkonin edhe drejt vdekjes me emrin e diktatorëve në gojë, ndonëse të dënuar prej tij.     

Ndërkaq te shtetet kapitaliste sipas teoricientit amerikan të ekonomisë John.K Galbraith: ...arsimimi i sotëm i lartë me themel u është përshtatur nevojave të sistemit industrial...Namin e madh që kohëve të fundit kanë shkenca e pastër dhe e aplikuar; si dhe matematika, është vetëm shprehje e nevojës së teknostrukturës. Shkollat teknike dhe afariste çmohen për shkak të karakterit utilitar. Dhe, kur kemi parasysh këto trende në vendet e industrializuara, atëherë pamëdyshje duket shumë e drejtë kritika e J.Habermasit, H.Markuzes dhe M.Horkhajmerit për tendencën e ideologjizimit të vetë procesit të prodhimit, ose të shprehemi me gjuhën e këtij të fundit të ardhjes së një epoke të eklipsimit dhe instrumentalizimit të mendjes. Ajo që kishte parashikuar Maks Veberi, është realizuar: shpirti i racionalitetit kalkulues është prezent gjithandej dhe ai tani është shpirt i një bote të vërtetë ekonomike. Ai u imponohet individëve përmes domosdoshmërosë. 

Sot me gjasë duan ta racionalizojnë njeriun për zhvillimin teknik dhe jo zhvillimin teknik për njeriun. Gjithashtu edhe Moris Dyverzhe, demokracitë perendimore të sotme i definon si teknokraci të kontrolluara rreptësisht nga një oligarki ekonomike.   Në të vërtetë shkolla është institucion, të cilin e themelon dhe e kontrollon shteti. Shteti është instrument i cili klasave sunduese u mundëson ta vazhdojnë dhe thellojnë sundimin e tyre. Shkolla reprodukon hierarkinë e klasave, duke i avansuar të favorizuarit kah shkallët më të larta dhe duke i dekurajuar dhe degraduar të pafavorizuarit në botën e punës e prodhimit, mbase edhe të papunësisë. 

Përskaj formave të drejtëpërdrejta të ndikimit, shkolla është paraqitur edhe si instrument i socializimit implicit politik; karakter i marrëdhënieve të brendshme, mundësi e nxënësve dhe studentëve që të marrin pjesë në sjelljen e vendimeve politike; karakteri dhe format e aktivitetit jashtarsimor paraqiten si faktorë të rëndësishëm të socializimit politik.  .

   Shkolla si institucion mësimor dhe edukativ duhet të jetë përherë aktuale-bashkëkohore për tiu përgjigjur kërkesave për zhvillim të drejtë, për formimin dhe edukimin e personalitetit njerëzor. Mësuesi i mësuesve gjermanë Disterveg (1790-1866) kërkonte që mësuesit të jenë energjikë, të vendosur dhe të shquhen me entuziazmin e tyre pedagogjik, sepse ...vetëm një njeri i tillë mund të edukojë njerëz të vendosur, energjikë dhe me karakter të fuqishëm.  Shkolla më e mirë është ajo që i rrit fëmijët, ashtu që ta sundojnë vetveten, që të duan dhe të dinë të punojnë vetë e jo që të jenë të mirë vetëm deri atëherë kur të tjerët ti sundojnë ata.   

Partitë politike dhe organizatat e specializuara politike, gjithashtu bëjnë pjesë në faktorët e rëndësishëm të socializimit politik. Partitë politike nuk janë vetëm instrumente të aktivitetit zgjedhor politik, por se edhe faktor të drejtëpërdrejt të edukimit. Format e ndikimit të partive politike në procesin e socializimit politik janë të shumta, por si forma themelore të ndikimit, sipas A.Kambelit, mund të përcaktohen këto: 

a) Partitë politike paraqiten si instrument themelor për formimin e mendimit rreth çështjeve të rëndësishme politike; 
b) Pjesëtarët e partive të ndryshme politike nuk tregojnë sensibilitetin e njëjtë ndaj çështjeve të njëjta politike; 
c) Partitë politike janë faktori më me ndikim që siguron shkallë të lartë të konzistencës së hartës politiko-kulturore, duke treguar kështu ndikimin më të madh në identifikimin partiak në qëndrimet politike, sesa të qëndrimeve politike në identifikimin partiak; identifikimi partiak është i rëndësishëm në veçanti në ato çështje që cënojnë identitetin primar politik.  

Edhe George Herbert Mead e pranon se në politikë individi e identifikon veten me një parti të tërë politike.

----------


## Davius

*Ngjarjet e mëdha politike dhe përvoja e drejtëpërdrejtë politike,* sipas autorëve të shumtë, janë instrument i rëndësishëm i socializimit politik, që ndikojnë më së drejtëpërdrejti në kulturën politike. Kultura politike dhe sjellja politike janë faktorë të rëndësishëm që ndikojnë në formimin politik. Është e rëndësishme të theksohet se këtu ekziston edhe ndikimi reverzibil.

Ndikim të fuqishëm në socializimin politik ushtrojnë edhe mas-mediat ( gazetat, periodikët, revistat, radioja, televizioni, teatri dhe kinemaja, interneti ), përmes të cilave bëhen komunikimet masive. Nuk ka dyshim se media ndikon thellësisht në botëkuptimet dhe qëndrimet e njerëzve...fëmija deri sa të bëhet 18 vjeç, do të harxhojë mesatarisht më shumë kohë duke parë televizor se sa për çdo lloj veprimtarie tjetër, me përjashtim të gjumit...Rritja e ndikimit të televizionit është ndoshta i vetmi zhvillim më i rëndësishëm në median e 30 viteve të fundit.  

Tash mund të thuhet se edhe interneti është bërë po ashtu një medium tej mase i shftytëzuar. Shpesh, realiteti që krijojnë mediat është i ndryshëm nga ai që është në të vërtetë.   Se çfarë ndikimi mund të bëjnë mas-mediat në procesin e socializimit politik, veçanërisht gjatë fushatave parazgjedhore mjafton të thuhet se një pjesë bukur e madhe e programit të tyre përbëhet nga publicitetet e partive.

 Informacioni është bërë repetitiv dhe i përditshëm. Kjo rutinë ngulitë në sensin dhe vetëdijen e individit preokupimin e përbashkët së bashku me bindjen se zgjidhja e problemeve varet nga politika. Andaj, me të drejtë Erich From  ...reklamat e propagandës politike ( i quan ) metoda të shpërlarjes së truve, që kanë ndikim hipnotizues.

 Efekti i tyre i mbrapsht vie në shprehje në opinionet e formuara gabimisht, në përqafimin e programit partiak pa pasur as njohuri elementare për përmbajtjen e tij, mbështetjen e kandidatëve nga preferencat e simpatisë e kështu me radhë. Ka disa që votojnë për ndonjë kandidat politik, kurse absolutisht nuk e njohin dhe jo vetëm se nuk e njohin personalisht, por nuk dinë asgjë as për programin që e përfaqëson ai. Njerëzit e tillë vetëm se kryejnë si robot disa procedura që i bëjnë edhe njerëzit e tjerë, por që nuk preokupohen edhe aq për përmbajtjen e vërtetë të atyre procedimeve.

----------


## Davius

*   3.  Ndikimi i socializimit politik në sistemin politik* 

    Përveç studimeve që janë marrë me përmbajtjen e socializimit politik, me stadet themelore gjatë procesit të arritjes së kulturës politike, me karakterin dhe llojin e ndikimit të faktorëve të veçantë të socializimit politik, njëra ndër çështjet kyçe të specializimit politik ishte: se si është ndikimi i socializimit politik në funksionimin e sistemit politik. Kështu D.Iston thekson se objekti i saj do të duhej të demonstronte rëndësinë e socializimit në funksionimin e sistemit politik.  
Në përgjigjien rreth kësaj pyetje, në kuadër të teorisë politike janë dalluar  tri qasje themelore: 1. bihejvoriste 2. funksionaliste - strukturaliste dhe 3. teoria e perzistencës ( mbajtjes-ruajtjes ).  

a) Përgjigjet e para të zhvilluara në raport me socializimin politik dhe sistemin politik në teorinë politike u zhvilluan në kuadër të qasjeve bihejvoriste. Karakteristika themelore e kësaj qasjeje është që fokusi i hulumtimeve të përqendrohet në ndikimin e socializimit politik në raport me sjelljen politike. 
Studimet e punuara gjatë pesëdhjetë vjetëve ( Hajman, Volker dhe Lipset ) në qendër të hulumtimeve i vendosin marrëdhëniet ndërmjet socializimit politik dhe sjelljes politike, në veçanti ndikimit i tyre në përcaktimin partiak, karakterin dhe formën e  pjesëmarrjes politike. 

Qasja bihejvoriste ka ardhur në shprehje në veçanti gjatë studimeve të shumta të proceseve zgjedhore.
b) Dobësitë e bihejvorizmit në njëfarë mase janë kapërcyer në suaza të qasjes funksionaliste - strukturaliste. E zhvilluar si një variantë e pozitivizmit dhe empirizmit filozofik, funksionalizmi hulumton socializimin politik si pjesë përbërëse të kushteve dhe hipotezave për stabilitetin e sistemit politik; stabiliteti i sistemit politik kuptohet si aftësi e sistemit që të zgjidh problemet themelore të shoqërisë në mënyrë të qetë dhe të balancuar duke mos lëkundur ekuilibrin e rëndësishëm të sub-sistemeve të veçanta. Socializimi politik përcaktohet si pjesë përbërëse e funksionit dhe adaptimit; ajo është njëra ndër faktorët esencial dhe integrativ të rregullimit politik. 

 Teza se funksioni themelor i socializimit politik është formimi i kulturës politike integrative, është pranuar nga shumë autorë të orientimit funksionalist.
Një variantë të modernizuar të funksionalizmit paraqet teoria perzistente ( e ruajtjes), që është zhvilluar tek ithtarët e teorive sistemore të sistemit politik. Çështja thelbësore që zbulon natyrën e marrëdhënieve ndërmjet socializimit politik dhe sistemit politik është: se çfarë roli luan socializimi në aftësimin e sistemit politik që ai të zgjatet edhe përskaj kundruall streseve të ndryshme dhe kufizimeve në raport me sistemet esenciale verbale. Socializimi politik paraqet njërën ndër përgjigjet themelore të sistemit në ndikimin e spektrit të gjerë social. Ai paraqet mekanizmin kryesor që u ndihmon anëtarëve të sistemit të pranojnë nevojën e të nënshtruarit ndaj autoritetit legal të konsitutuar.

Duke përfunduar pasqyrën e botëkuptimeve të njohura rreth ndikimit të socializimit politik në sistemin politik, vlen të theksohet edhe pikëpamja e orientimit teorik marksist, e cila konsiston në atë se dobësia themelore e qasjeve të cekura është se përqëndrohen vetëm në problemet e ruajtjes dhe stabilitetit të sistemit politik, kurse nuk përfillin dhe lënë pas dore hulumtimet për ndërnduarshmëritë e sjelljeve dhe ndryshimeve politike si dhe konfliktet në sistemin politik .  

      Hulumtimet e reja theksojnë edhe format e ndryshme të socializimit joadekuat politik  kështu bie fjala gjendja e marrëdhënieve ku normat e kulturës politike që u përkasin një gjenerate, nuk do të thotë se vlejnë edhe për të tjerët, që jetojnë në raporte të ndryshueshme në kontekst  të ndryshëm social-politik, duke pranuar vlerat e tjera politike.

----------


## Davius

*II*

*II. FAMILJA GJATË SOCIALIZIMIT POLITIK*

*Llojet kryesore  (historike ) të familjes*

    Me tipologjinë e familjes shkencëtarët nënkuptojnë tipologjinë e reduktimit të të gjitha formave të ndryshme dhe modaliteteve të familjes, përmes të cilave është e mundur që të gjitha kombinimet e cilësive të mblidhen në tipet më të vogla kryesore. Me këtë rast, duhet bërë dallimin ndërmjet formave reale të familjes dhe formave të familjes si model teorik. Ky model i reduktuar teorik është shënuar si lloj i familjes, kurse procedura dhe rezultatet  si tipologjia e familjes.

     Në përdorim janë shprehje të ndryshme për shënimin e kuptimeve të ngushta të familjes, gjegjësisht për grupimin e tyre të ngushtë: modalitete, varitete, forma etj. Këto trajta të ndryshme nuk ekzistojnë vetëm brenda llojit të caktuar, por se shpesh paraqiten edhe si forma kalimtare prej një lloji në llojin tjetër. Ato nuk paraqesin llojet e pavarura të familjes, por se mund të kenë rëndësi të madhe në përcjelljen dhe transformimin e llojit të vjetër historik në llojin e ri historik të familjes.

     Siç dihet, në periudhën historike paraqytetare, nocioni i familjes nuk ka shënuar atë formë të përmbajtjes dhe marrëdhënieve që përbëjnë botëkuptimin thelbësor bashkëkohor të nocionit të familjes. Duke u nisur nga termi latin familia dhe atij grek oikos, që kanë shënuar bashkësinë jetësore në periudhën antike, këto bashkësi duke gjykuar sipas numrit të anëtarëve dhe strukturës së marrëdhënieve, ishin diç krejtësisht tjetër nga familjet bashkëkohore. Dallimi kryesor është në raportin e familjes ndaj shoqërisë, ngase familja në antikë dhe mesjetë nuk ishte vetëm institucion themelor shoqëror, por se ajo praktikisht ishte vetëm shoqërore. Çdo organizim prodhues ose politik - shtetëror kishte tipare të organizimit familjar. Atëherë nuk ekzistonte kufizimi ndërmjet politikës private dhe publike. Familja ishte edhe organizëm i theksuar publik.

   Bashkësia antike politike ishte e mëshiruar në pater familias, që paraqiste edhe pushtetin, njëkohësisht publik dhe politik. Individualiteti nuk ekzistonte, sepse ishte i fashitur në pjesën e atij grupi (shoqëror), në atë masë sa nuk ka poseduar as të drejtën e subjektivitetit. Individualiteti si subjekt, siç merret nga kuptimi bashkëkohor europian, shfaqet shumë vonë. Veç përmes subjektit modern krijohet vija demarkative ndërmjet shtetit dhe familjes.
 Me shfaqjen e qytetarisë dhe dominimin e marrëdhënieve prodhuese kapitaliste, vie deri te plasaritja e sferës private ( e familjes dhe shoqërisë qytetare ) nga njëra anë dhe sferës së ( shtetit ) publik nga ana tjetër. Historinë e marrëdhënieve ndërmjet familjes si sferë private dhe shtetit si sferë publike, shumë autorë e shënojnë si fillim i procesit që në bazë e ndryshon familjen bashkëkohore.

Në epokën kapitaliste fillon privatizimi i familjes, e cila gradualisht e humb funksionin e saj prodhues dhe gjithnjë e më tepër fiton karakteristika të njësisë themelore të konsumit privat. Nga kjo perspektivë familja shfaqet si sferë jo vetëm e ndarë nga bota punuese, por pothuajse tërësisht e pavarur, botë për vete.  Në të individi është zotëri i fatit të vet, që përcakton dhe drejton me jetën e tij, kontrollon kushtet dhe mjetet e reprodukimit të vet jetësor.

    Tërheqja kah vetja dhe izolimi i familjes në sferat e tjera janë vetëm forma historike të ekzistimit të saj. Ato forma janë të kushtëzuara dhe të formësuara edhe në organizimin klasor të shoqërisë kapitaliste, ashtu sikurse në familje ndodhin ndryshime dhe lëvizje, që janë shprehje specifike e lëvizshmërisë së përgjithshme dhe antagonizmave të kapitalizmit.
Përshkrimi paraprak i karakterit të ndryshimit që përjeton familja në etapat e veçanta të zhvillimit historik, është e rëndësishme edhe nga pikëpamja e ndryshimit të familjes në shoqërinë socialiste, e që proklamohet nga perspektiva se ka për qëllim ta shndërrojnë familjen në bashkësi të lirë njerëzore.

    Shoqëria bashkëkohore, e cila ende quhet shoqëri individualiste dhe civilizim teknologjik, tregon karakteristikën e saj më të ngushtë me shenjën se prodhimtaria individuale është bazë e shoqërisë. Bota bashkëkohore nga bota e vjetër dallohet para së gjithash në atë se është rritur shumëfish prodhimtaria e saj dhe fuqia konsumuese dhe se shumë institucione dhe organizata bëhen qendër e jetës, kurse zvogëlohet roli i grupeve të drejtëpërdrejta primare dhe  të vogla ( ndër to edhe i familjes ). 
   Shkalla e zhvillimit të familjes bashkëkohore, duke pasur parasysh shtresimin klasor, dallimin e kushteve të jetesës dhe vlerave shoqërore të klasave të ndryshme është joidentik.

    Familja patriarkale është e themeluar në principet e sistemit klasor, që është mbajtur në kuadër të familjes, ka frenuar proceset e zhvillimit industrial që duhet ti nxisë synimet individuale për aftësimin profesional, andaj për këtë shoqëria industriale kërkon familje të atillë që do të ishte në gjendje të orientojë anëtarët e saj në drejtim të shoqërisë, çka e tëra ndikon në strukturën dhe madhësinë e familjes: për këtë shumë funksione të familjes patriarkale barten në institucionet e specializuara shoqërore. Familja nuk është më njësi e mëvetësishme dhe e mjaftueshme, kurse për anëtarët e saj qendër e jetës shoqërore dhe transmisioni i pozitës së saj shoqërore, tashmë shndërrohet në një institucion shoqëror për detyrat specifike shoqërore.

 Duke marrur parasysh llojet e studiuara të familjes dhe gjer më sot të njohura, formulohet edhe tipologjia historike e organizmit familjar. Tipologjia më e përgjithshme e familjes, mund të reduktohet në tri lloje: 1. Lloji i zakonshëm i familjes, karakteristikë për shoqëritë primitive. 
2. Lloji patriarkal i familjes, karakteristikë për shoqëritë parakapitaliste dhe 3. Lloji egalitar i familjes, që zë fill me fenomenin e shoqërisë industriale, por si model që mund të realizohet vetëm me tejkalimin e kufirit të shoqërisë qytetare.

  Llojin bashkëkohor të familjes e karakterizohen: familja e vogël me lidhjet e afërta të paqëndrueshme; martesa më nuk është marrëveshje ndërmjet të afërme me qëllim të plotësimit të interesave të grupit të afërt, por lidhje ndërmjet individëve e vendosur me qëllim të plotësimit të nevojave të tyre; familja është e orientuar ndaj individëve, me orientim të theksuar ndaj fëmijëve; familja gjithnjë e më pak është e varur nga familja prindërore; autoriteti është demokratik me shpërndarje uniforme të ndikimit ndërmjet prindërve; familja bëhet gjithnjë e më tepër çështje private e individëve, pikësëpari sepse pika qëndrore e spostimit të funksioneve prodhuese-ekonomike bëhet në funksionet psiko-sociale; është karakteristik reduktimi i funksioneve tjera që i ka kryer tradicionalisht familja, ndërsa funksioni univerzal i familjes  socializimi dhe zhvillimi i fëmijëve, bëhet funksioni i saj primar, kurse shpesh edhe i vetmi funksion; familja është mjaft mobile, sepse nuk është e lidhur as me grupin e afërt as me pronën dhe migron drejt qendrave industriale dhe ato të zhvillimit urban; ajo është e liruar nga marrëdhëniet pronësore ( qoftë ndaj pasurisë së patundshme, ose ndaj mjeteve të prodhimit ), kurse bazën e ekzistimit të saj material e përbën përfitimi personal i anëtarëve të familjes, kështu që punësohen të gjithë anëtarët e aftë për punë; gjithnjë e më tepër vie në shprehje dukuria e martesave të përziera, ndërmjet shtresave, klasave e të ngjashme, çka tregon se është forcuar mobiliteti shoqëror, që shlyen kufijtë e vrazhdë ndërmjet grupeve klasore të kufizuara, çka fuqishëm ndikon edhe në marrëdhëniet familjare.

   Sistemi i marrëdhënieve familjare është në lidhje më të ngushtë me llojin e sistemit shoqëror, që në familje vepron në formën e kërkesave, normave dhe vlerave që në një shoqëri të caktuar janë të pranuara ( ndoshta asnjë institucion shoqëror nuk shpreh në atë masë karakteristikat e sistemit kulturor të shoqërisë së dhënë si familje, e cila pikërisht për këtë se edukon gjeneratën e re, duhet të reflektojë kërkesat shoqërore, më drejtpërsëdrejti se sa është ky rast me grupet dhe institucionet tjera ). Familja, duke i kombinuar elementet racionale dhe emocionale gjatë procesit të edukimit bën përshtatjen  e patjetërsueshme; në këtë kuptim do të mund të thuhej se organizimi familjar është sistem shoqëror i vogël, ngase modeli familjar ndërtohet sipas sistemit shoqëror në tërësi.
  Familja është nën ndikimin e drejtëpërdrejt familjar të sistemit konstitutiv politiko-shoqëror, sepse sistemi i vlerave më së shpeshti nuk është i formuluar në mënyrë eksplicite.

  Këtu është dhënë lista e llojeve të familjes, por kjo nuk do të thotë se të gjitha format e veçanta dhe varietetet e këtyre llojeve  familjare duhet të përputhen me këtë përshkrim. Vetëm se me analizën e renditur hollësisht, që do të përfshinte rregullimin dhe varitetet e veçanta në kuadër të llojeve historike, do të mund të tregohej se çfarë marrëdhëniesh ekzistojnë ndërmjet varieteteve dhe tipeve. Prapëseprapë, edhe këto gjenerata, të cilat vetëm theksojnë tendencat e përbashkta në suaza të varieteteve të një lloji, mundësojnë që më qartazi të ballafaqohen ndërmjet sistemeve familjare dhe shoqërore, meqenëse nuk i përfillin rastet e veçanta specifike. 

Nga kjo pason se tipologjia e cekur tregon se llojet historike të familjes janë të gjera dhe të përgjithshme, jo vetëm nga llojet e sistemeve shoqërore, por edhe nga formacionet shoqëroro-ekonomike, nga mund të nxirret përfundimi se familja si grup univerzal shoqëror, ndryshon më ngadalë nga sistemi shoqëroro-kulturor dhe ekonomik dhe se ndryshimet e rëndësishme në llojin e familjes kanë filluar në periudhat e rikthesave shoqërore ( siç është dukuria e shoqërive të para të civilizuara në raport me shoqëritë primitive si dhe dukuria e epokës së re historike e cila filloi me revolucionin industrial ). E gjithë kjo tregon mendimin e drejtë se familja është bashkësi njerëzore e llojit të vet dhe se nuk i nënshtrohet skemave karakteristike të evolucionizmit.

----------


## Davius

*Hulumtimi i ndikimit të familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit politik në teorinë e re politike*

    Mendimi shkencor ishte shumë gjatë i prirur që familjen ta vëzhgojë si sferë e jetës tërësisht të ndarë dhe anësh nga politika; pikëpamja e tillë është fundamentuar në të kuptuarit më të thjeshtuar të familjes si sferë intime psikologjike e anëtarëve nga njëra anë dhe në të kuptuarit e jetës politike si veprimatri e njerëzve të rritur, përvojave dhe sjelljeve që nuk janë në kurrfarë lidhjesh me procesin e  zhvillimit paraprak të individëve, nga ana tjetër. 
  Këto botëkuptime në mënyrë radikale i kontestoi V. Rajh në punimin e tij në të cilin vëzhgimin e marrëdhënieve të familjes dhe politikës e vendosi në dy rrafshe: 

1. Në sferën sociologjike me përpjekjen që të përcaktojë koordinanten e pozitës dhe rolit të familjes në shoqërinë klasore kapitaliste, duke vënë së këtejmi në dijeni veprimet e saj mbi klasat dhe në vetëdijen e gjerë shoqërore dhe 2. Në rrafshin individual psikologjik, duke treguar rolin e familjes në zhvillimin e individit, d.m.th  mënyra e socializimit në familjet qytetare.  Konstatimi i përgjithshëm i Rajhit, përndryshe në shumë aspekte të përpjekjeve kontestuese, është që familja nuk është kurrfarë institucioni neutral gjatë procesit të reprodukimit historik në rendin e krijuar dominues të shfrytëzimit kapitalist.

  Në mendimin e tij lidhet, duke u mbështetur në suazat e njëjta historike, por në premisat qenjësore teoritikisht të nduarnduershme, në shqyrtimin e mendimit të ithtarëve të teorisë kritike për rolin e familjes në reprodukimin e pushtetit qytetar. Nga spektri i pasur i hulumtimit teorik dallohet kuptimi për rendin autoritar qytetar, sipas të cilit familja paraqet njërën ndër unazat e pambërthyera  në bartjen e autoritetit si qëndrim kulturor dhe të konceptuarit shpirtëror të saj në epokat historike.

   Kjo fushë e studimit, sipas mendimit të shumë studiuesve bashkëkohor, të cilët merren me këtë problematikë, është vendos në mes shkencës politike dhe psikologjisë sociale. Me këtë shpjegohet edhe fakti se nga dy qasjet e potencuara të Rajhit, që tek ai ishin përfaqësuar njësoj, në hulumtimet bashkëkohore drejtëpërsëdrejti dominon njëra. Kjo është qasja që niset nga individi dhe zhvillimi individual, që në plan të parë thekson procesin e socializimit politik në familje ( mikro-plani ). Qasja tjetër, që në qendër të vet vë raportin e sistemit shoqëror politik të familjes ( makro-pani ), nuk është edhe gjithaq e zhvilluar, në çka duhet kërkuar arsyet edhe për mungesën e studimeve teorike në këtë sferë.

    Interesimi për studimin e marrëdhënieve të familjes dhe politikës, socializimit politik në familje, rritet, gjegjësisht bëhet më intenziv gjatë periudhës para Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe gjatë saj, në Amerikë, për të marrë më pas shumë përmasa më të gjera gjatë viteve të gjashtëdhjeta në vazhdën e përpjekjeve që të shpjegohet politizimi i të rinjëve dhe trazirat studentore gjatë atyre viteve në shoqëritë e zhvilluara perendimore. 


Megjithatë të menduarit parësor të marrëdhënieve të familjes dhe politikës nuk fituan rëndësinë e kërkimeve shkencore deri te punimet e sintetizuara të H.Hajmanit ( vepra e cekur ), me të cilën shënohet fillimi i studimit empirik të politikës dhe familjes, si dhe fundamentimi i kërkimeve të veçanta të shkencave shoqërore, që zakonisht emërohen socializimi politik .


Në studimin e familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit politik është e patjetërsueshme të tregohen komponentet thelbësore të familjes dhe veprimtaritë e saj që janë të kushtëzuara me funksionimin e sistemit shoqëror.
 Në këtë fushë si esenciale shtrohet çështja e rolit të familjes në kuadër të shoqërisë së caktuar globale historike dhe të rregullimit politik. Këtu zaten mendimet kalojnë nga pozicionet e ndryshme teorike, shkalla e rëndësishme e arritjes së pajtueshmërisë në shikim të veprimtarisë konseguente familjare. Kryesisht theksohet roli i familjes në stabilizimin dhe ruajtjen e kontinuitetit të sistemit shoqëror dhe politik. Familja trajtohet si unazë qenjësore në kontinuitetin e rregullimit shoqëror dhe ruajtjen e stabilitetit të tij. Me absorbimin e numrit më të madh të intereseve dhe aktiviteteve të individëve, familja ndikon në zvogëlimin e acarimeve dhe në pengimin e radikalizimit të mundshëm të sjelljes në jetën e përditshme, njëkohësisht u ofron anëtarëve satisfaksionin e caktuar për eksploatimin që ata përjetojnë jasht saj.
  Të menduarit për mekanizmat dhe modelet e socializimit familjar me ndihmën e të cilave arrihet që brezat e rinj, të përvetësojnë vlera dhe modele të dëshiruara sipas kërkesave të funksionimit të sistemit, në disa decienie të fundit janë ofruar interpretime dhe arritje të shumta.

    Kështu sipas disave, procesi i socializimit në familje është i përcaktuar dyfish dhe i orientuar në drejtim të dëshiruar kah i ashtuquajturi konformimi individual nga njëra anë, pozita e familjes si sferë private, iluzioni  ideologjik që mjegullon rolin e vet real dhe lejon krijimin e vetëdijes së rrejshme për lirinë e individit. Kështu që me strukturën e vet autoritare, që është produkt i marrëdhënieve shoqërore, e që individëve sërish u ofrohet si gjendje e natyrshme; familja në rregullimin qytetar formon individë duke u imponuar arritjet garuese egocentrike ( autoritarizmi agresiv ) ose kërkon pasivizim dhe pajtim me ekzistuesen ( apatia dhe depolitizimi ).

   Studimet më të reja insistojnë që të tejkalojnë disa dobësi të kësaj qasjeje në dy mënyra. Shtrohet pyetja: se sa arsyeshëm procesi i socializimit politik çon drejt pjekurisë së hershme edhe nën ndikimin më të vështirë prindëror? Pyetja tjetër, që imponohet do të ishte se a nuk kërkon pjekuria politike nga individi një shkallë të caktuar të pjekurisë së përgjithshme? Në këtë rast periudha më intenzive e socializimit politik do të vinte në periudhën kur familja nuk është tashmë faktor ekskluziv i socializimit.

  Lloji i parë i potencuar i socializimit familjar, lidhet me kapitalizmin klasik ( liberalizmin ), si dhe me gjendjen e krizës specifike të rendit kapitalist. Lloji tjetër i socializimit politik merret si karakteristikë e shoqërisë së vonshme masive kapitaliste. Me këtë spostim në llojin dhe mënyrën e socializimit në kuadër të familjes është i lidhur ndryshimi radikal i gjendjes së familjes, strukturës dhe funksionit të saj, si dhe roli i prindërve gjatë procesit të socializimit.

  Tentimi i kufizimit të ndikimit të familjes, në veçanti në planin  e formimit të gjeneratave të reja, me socializim funksionet edukativo-arsimore, si dhe funksionet tjera familjare, gjegjësisht dhunshëm ndërtohen, nuk kanë dhënë rezultate afatgjata ( për shembull gjatë kohës së revolucionit të tetorit në Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe disa aspekte të revolucionit kulturor në Kinë ).

----------


## Davius

*Ndikimi i familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit politik*

       Puna nismëtare e H.Hajmanit në peiudhën e parë të vrullit studimor inicoi ndër hulumtuesit, qasjen rreth ndikimit në rend të parë të familjes në formimin e qëndrimeve politike dhe marrëdhënieve të tërësishme të individit ndaj sferës politike dhe angazhimit politik. Është konsideruar se familja ka ndikim të rendit të parë dhe vendimtar në formësimin e qëndrimeve të ardhshme politike dhe sjelljeve individuale, edhe atë duke u bazuar në premisat teorike si:

1.Ajo që mësohet së pari edhe zgjatë më shumë (parimi i prioritetit )

2.Ajo që mësohet më parë formëson mësimet e mëvonshme ( parimi i strukturimit)

Familja i mundëson individit kontaktet e para me botën shoqërore dhe njoftimin me atë botë, andaj edhe në sferën e mësimit politik dhe zhvillimit individual, ajo duhet të ketë vendin prioritar, e me këtë të përcaktojë dhe të orientojë kahjet e tij të mëvonshme drejt asaj sfere.

      Sipas disa autorëve, ky mendim përmban në vete disa pikëpamje më të thjeshta disi latente të socializimit politik. Njëanshmëritë shihen qartazi nga:

 1.Procesi i socializimit njëjtësohet me procesin mekanik të të kuptuarit të mësimit si reagim ndaj ngacmimeve

                   2.Supozimi i kuptimit të tillë të procesit të socializimit është rigjiditet i sjelljes njerëzore, kështu që pandryshueshmëria e një përgjigjie të mësuar; në bazë të kuptimit të tillë të sjelljes njerëzore qëndron si kuptim tërësisht i thjeshtuar në procesin individual, gjegjësisht procesi është kuptuar si zmadhim kuantitativ i aftësive të marra pavarësisht nga zhvillimi i personalitetit në përgjithësi.

                Në procesin e socializimit të kuptuar në atë mënyrë, i socializuari trajtohet si objekt pasiv i formimit i varur në veçanti nga faktorët e jashtëm që veprojnë në të.

Në mendimin teorik bashkëkohor janë reviduar qenjësisht pritjet e mëparshme të ndikimit si dhe kontributi dhe rëndësia gjatë procesit të socializimit politik.
   Shumë insistime në moshën tejet të hershme që vijnë prej fillimit të formimit të ideve themelore politike dhe marrëdhëniet janë zëvendësuar me konfirmimin se procesi i socializimit politik spostohet dhe vendoset në periudhën e adolodhencës së hershme dhe të vonshme.

    Pos spostimit të kufirit të moshës ku fillon procesi i socializimit politik, do të duhej të bëhet i zgjeruar edhe rrethi i faktorëve tjerë të këtij procesi.  Lidhur me të gjitha këto shtrohet pyetja: cilat janë ato përmbajtje në familje, përmes të cilave formësohet dhe ndikohet në sjelljet e ardhme politike të individit.

   Studimet e reja voluminoze empirike kanë kontribuar në ndryshimin e parashikimeve për rolin e familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit politik. Megjithatë ky pikëvështrim i ri paraqet skajin tjetër dhe shpie në shumë zhvlerësime të rolit familjar ( punimet e Xheningut dhe Nimuisë) . 
   Këto njohuri prapëseprapë nuk janë, të mjaftueshme as argumente thelbësore për pakësimin ose kontestimin e rolit qenjësor të familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit.

  Studimet e gjertanishme tregojnë se në sferën e socializimit politik prapëseprapë në masë të pamjaftueshme konsistojnë dy pyetje themelore: në çka dhe si familja ndikon gjatë socializimit politik? 
   Të dy pyetjet tregojnë një dobësi të deritashme serioze në këtë sferë, kurse kjo është gjeneralizimi në rolin e familjes ( pa konstruksionin e mjaftueshëm adekuat historiko-krahasimtar ) pa dhënien e përgjigjieve të plota në pyetjet konkrete. 

  Pas këtyre orientimeve qëndron qasje funksionaliste mbi shoqërinë dhe sistemin politik, mendimi studimor i të cilit konsiston në mësimin e rolit të pjesëve të veçanta të familjes kundraull tërësisë së saj. Nga ana tjetër niset edhe nga përgjithësimi krejtësisht i padrejtë i sistemit politik, me kategoritë abstrakte politike, e jo nga sistemi real politik i dhënë dhe natyra historike e institucioneve politike ekzistuese si dhe vetë familjes.

 Në përfundim të këtyre shqyrtimeve kritike të hulumtimeve të gjertanishme të socializimit politik, do të ishte e nevojshme të theksohet se dilemat në pasqyrimin e rëndësisë së vërtetë të ndikimit të familjes në procesin e socializimit politik gjithësesi kantribuan për tu nisur nga struktura konkrete historike - shoqërore e shoqërisë globale, që përcakton vendin dhe rolin e familjes dhe politikës, respektivisht dikton përmbajtjen dhe mënyrën e socializimit politik në familje dhe jasht saj.

   Për këtë do të ishte e patjetërsueshme të tregohen aspektet e veçanta të marrëdhënieve të familjes dhe socializimit politik, veçanërisht në cilat kahje do të shprehej qëndrueshëm ky ndikim dhe në cilat procese do të kryhej bartja e qëndrimeve dhe përvojave të prindërve nga sfera e jetës politike në gjeneratat e trashigimtarëve të tyre.

   Po aq bëhet e rëndësishme çështja se në cilat kahje, lloje dhe përmbajtje duhet pritur ndikimin e familjes në procesin e socializimit politik, nëse ai ekziston në ndonjëfarë forme. Me fjalë të tjera, duhet studiuar se cilat janë ato qëndrime dhe njohuri që familja, në këtë rast prindërit, mund tia përcjellin fëmijëve që të ndikojnë në njohuritë e tyre para se ato të kthehen në jetën politike.   

  Hulumtimet e publikuara gjer më tani, kryesisht kanë pasur në fokus katër elemente të sjelljes politike, ku familjet mund të kenë ndikim edhe atë: 1.Përkatësia e partive politike; 2.Participimi politik d.m.th pjesëmarrja aktive në jetën politike 3. Orientimet politike në kontekst të raportit ndaj momenteve të veçanta të jetës politike dhe raporteve ndaj politikës në përgjithësi (ideologjia ). 4.Preferencat për mënyrën e caktuar të pjesëmarrjes në jetën politike ( demokratizimi ose autoritarizmi ). 

   Kjo ndarje e elementeve të sjelljes politike në ndikimin e familjes në procesin e socializimit politik rrjedh nga H.Hajmani i cili erdhi në përfundim, e që atë e konfirmuan edhe studimet e mëvonshme se në çështjen e orientimit politik roli real i ndikimit familjar është i padyshimtë, gjersa në të gjitha elementet tjera ai ndikim është i pasigurtë dhe se veç më në periudhën e mëvonshme vjen gjer te pranimi i qëndrimeve të caktuara, gjegjësisht ideologjike, e që kryesisht në masë të madhe vazhdojnë dhe plotësisht përbëjnë zgjedhjen primare politike.  Mund të pohohet se përkatësia politike është element i sjelljes politike që formohet relativisht herët edhe atë nën ndikimin më të madh të familjes ( ku prindërit kanë rolin kyç ) dhe se ka pasoja tejet të rëndësishme edhe në sistemin politik edhe në vetë individin. Është e rëndësishme se inkuadrimi gradual i të rinjëve në jetën politike trason rrugët tradicionale të diferencimit politik, kështu që sistemit politik i garantojnë stabilitetin  kontinuel relativ.

  Nga e gjithë e cekura e sipërshënuar del se familja bën selektimin e qëndrueshëm të alternativave politike dhe se anëtarëve të rinj u lejon zgjedhjen vetëm në kuadër të kufinjëve të caktuar.

  Është e nevojshme të theksohet që ndikimi i familjes gjatë procesit të socializimit politik mund të jetë i dyfishtë: i drejtëpërdrejtë dhe i tërthortë. Në rastin e parë, familja paraqitet si faktor që në mënyrë të drejtëpërdrejtë ndikon në stimulimin e normave të mësimit politik. Studimi i socializimit politik orienton kah përfundimi se familja është grupi themelor në këtë proces, respektivisht se ekziston shkallë e lartë e kongruencës ndërmjet qëndrimeve politike të prindërve dhe fëmijëve, unifikim i madh në preferencat partiake, format dhe përmbajtjet e participimit politik, derisa në rastin tjetër, familja del si faktor i formimit të vlerave të përgjithshme sociale dhe roleve shoqërore, që nuk janë drejtëpërdrejtë politike, por që kanë validitet të rëndësishëm politik, bie fjala rëndësi të madhe për formimin e normave politike të sjelljes.  
   Fëmija i cili nuk njeh asgjë tjetër përveç asaj që i imponohet, është i prirur të bjerë nën ndikimin e autoritetit familjar.

----------


## Davius

*Mekanizmat në procesin e socializimit politik të familjes* 

   Ekziston një divergjencë mendimesh ndër autorët që merren me këtë problematikë. Disa rolin më të madh ia përshkruajnë procesit të vëzhgimit dhe imitimit të prindërve, ku vie në shprehje qartazi qasja bihejvoriste. Autorët e tjerë, tregojnë në kompaktësinë më të madhe të makanizmave dhe mënyrave të bartjes së përvojave prindërore te fëmijët. Këtu tregohen katër modele të mësimit politik: 1. akumulimi 2. transferi interpresonal; 3. identifikimi 4. zhvillimi kognitiv, ndonëse ekzistojnë edhe modele tjera.

 Megjithatë, të gjitha këto forma kërkojnë vetëm anën e jashtme të procesit të mësimit politik, kurse nuk hyjnë në brendësinë e mekanizmit përmes të cilit vie gjer te përvetësimi dhe interpretimi i këtyre qëndrimeve të bartura nga ana e individit.

   Gjithashtu, është e rëndësishme të theksohet që në këto modele gjer më tani të analizuara të mekanizmave të socializimit politik mungon motivimi nga ana e individit, si një element  jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm dhe shkalla e zhvillimit kognitiv që të mund ato rekomandime, jo vetëm të pranohen, por edhe të kuptohen dhe interpretohen. Me fjalë tjera, procesi i socializimit politik kërkon reakcionin e ndërsjelltë të faktorëve dhe socializimit.

Në literaturë më së shpeshti theksohet roli i procesit të identifikimit politik me prindërit, sepse ai sjell gjer te  interiorizimi i modelit të sjelljes dhe të të menduarit prindëror. Mirëpo është interesante të potencohen edhe disa faktorë të socializimit politik familjar: së pari të treguarit e interaksionit personal të prindërve dhe fëmijëve dhe kahjet e ndikimit prindëror siç janë raportet e autoritetit, stileve të edukimit, transparencës së familjes, marrëdhëniet dhe komunikimi, e në veçanti lejimi i dallimeve në sjellje dhe mendime të anëtarëve të familjes, madje bile edhe prania e konfliktit në familje, i mundëson fëmijës, gjegjësisht të riut, identifikimin e vetëdijshëm me familjen dhe vlerat e saj.

  Si e tillë familja ofron mundësinë për zhvillimin e gjithanshëm dhe të  mëtutjeshëm ( me këtë rast zhvillimit të identitetit politik ), ngase është krijuar baza përkatëse për zhvillimin e personalitetit, për dallim nga familja, e cila rreth personalitetit krijon sistemin e mbyllur.
   Studimet kanë treguar edhe për pjesëmarrjen diç më të madhe në procesin e socializimit politik të babait, por se edhe janë rishqyrtuar edhe pikëpamjet e mëhershme për ndikimin  e dukshëm  të nënës.

----------


## Davius

*Përmbyllje:*

    Ky punim është bërë si rezultat i intersimit të autorëve për çështjen e zanafillës së ideve dhe qëndrimeve politike te të rinjët. Njëra nga disciplinat që e shpjegojnë këtë është edhe sociologjia politike që merret edhe me socializimin politik. Mirëpo në hapësirat tona studimore kjo çështje nuk është e pranishme fare. Madje as edhe në Enciklopeditë politike nuk mund të gjesh ndonjë përcaktim përkatës me këtë tematikë, veç se në disa aty-këtu flitet vetëm për faktorët që ndikojnë në socializimin politik. Andaj në këtë punim erdhi më tepër në shprehje mbështetja në punimet e disa autorëve, në formë të pasqyrimit të ideve të tyre më të rëndësishme që paraqiten në këtë kontekst, pastaj edhe dallimet që në këtë rast shfaqen në mes tyre.

 Në punim është treguar se si zhvillohet mendimi studimor në këtë sferë, duke filluar nga hulumtimet para Luftës së Dytë Botërore, e gjer te koncepcionet bashkëkohore. Nga qasjet me orientim psikologjik siç janë pararendësit bihejvorist ose antropologët kulturor, përmes koncepcionit të ndikimit në socializimin politik, të të ashtuquajturit karakterit nacional, personalitetit autoritativ e të ngjashme, është zhvilluar edhe interesimi për këtë tematikë. 

Pastaj janë treguar disa nga botëkuptimet më të rëndësishme të vetë nocionit të socializimit politik, duke filluar nga definimi i profesorit Podunovac, pastaj përmes interpretimit të studiuesve të njohur, siç janë L.Paj, G.Almond, F.Grinberg, F.Grinshtajn, D. Iston e të tjerë. Është parë se edhe studiuesit më të njohur ende nuk kanë qëndrim unik dhe se qasja e secilit prej tyre varet edhe nga materiali shkencor me të cilin është marrë para studimit të socializimit politik. Kështu, ata që janë të arsimuar nga aspekti psikologjik më së shumti theksojnë rëndësinë e atyre elementeve, gjersa ata që janë marrë me studimin e sistemit politik e observojnë problemin kryesisht nga ajo anë.

Pjesën e rëndësishme të punës ia kam kushtuar pasqyrimit të qëndrimeve të disa autorëve të studimit të socializimit politik. Është e rëndësishme se në këtë pikëpamje ekzistojnë dallimet të vogla ndër autorë dhe pothuajse të gjithë pajtohen se fëmijëria e hershme është jashtëzakonisht e rëndësishme për procesin e socializimit politik dhe se në atë periudhë është i mundshëm edhe ndikimi më i madh në pranimin e vlerave dhe ideve të caktuara politike. Me pjekurinë e mëvonshme të personalitetit gjithnjë e më shumë vijnë në shprehje karakteristikat e tyre individuale në këtë sferë.

   Në pjesën e faktorëve të socializimit politik kam ekspozuar së pari cilët janë ( familja, grupi i moshatarëve, shkolla, organizatat politike dhe partitë) dhe se si ndahen faktorët më të rëndësishëm ( në primar dhe sekondar ). Njohuria më e rëndësishme që kam arritur nga literatura për këtë problematikë është qëndrimi pothuajse i pandashëm i të gjithë autorëve më të rëndësishëm se familja është faktori më i rëndësishëm i socializimit politik. Familja si institucion bio-emocional-social-ekonomik, përbën një grup primar relevant për njeriun dhe shoqërinë. Në veçanti ka qenë kënaqësi për mua se kështu kam verifikuar edhe perceptimet e mia të bëra kryesisht gjatë vëzhgimit të fëmijëve dhe shqyrtimit të fenomeneve politike këtu te ne. 

Se socializimi politik i të rinjëve në masë të madhe i refkelton qëndrimet e prindërve të tyre është fakt i pranuar unanimisht nga studiues të shumtë. E një rëndësie të veçantë është se ndër faktorët më të rëndësishëm sekundar të socializimit politik është shkolla, çka tregon në mundësitë e mëdha, por gjithashtu edhe në përgjegjësitë për orientimin e edukimit demokratik dhe human të planprogramëve mësimore në dobi të orientimit në zhvillimin e të rinjëve. Kështu edhe shqyrtimi im për familjen edhe nuk mundi e të mos përsëris tashmë interpretimet e njohura. Nga ana tjetër hulumtimet kanë treguar se edhe në këtë sferë akoma nuk është dhënë përgjigje në pyetjen që mund të konsiderohet thelbësore: në çka dhe si konkretisht ndikon familja gjatë procesit të socializimit politik edhe në llojin konkret të shoqërisë edhe në kontekst krahasimues të shoqërisë, që prej tij të mund të nxirren përfundimet e plota të rregullave ose të ligjshmërive të rëndësishme.

  Përfundim i ngjashëm mund të nxirret edhe në çështjet e mekanizmave gjatë procesit të socializimit politik në familja, sepse tregohet se shumë çështje konkrete të shpjeguara kryesisht në parim janë mjaft të thjeshta  dhe se ka edhe mjaft njëanshmëri në qasje, që mund të krahasohet paralel me atë që edhe më herët e shtrova si perceptim personal se qasjet e disa studimeve në masë të madhe shprehin profilin e tyre profesional ( psikologët, antropologët, sociologët, politikologët ), andaj edhe për këtë shkak ka edhe mospajtime dhe dallime. Në fund mendoj se ky punim është vetëm se një përpjekje e thjeshtë që të tregohet një sferë jashtëzakonisht e rëndësishme për shoqërinë e ndërlikuar edhe në kontekstin nacional edhe në atë social. Në pluralizmin politik dhe jetën politike kjo çështje duhet studiuar edhe më thellë. Madje këtë na imponon edhe përditshmëria jonë e bujshme politike

----------

